# 12/1 Monday Night Raw-USO IS SO ABOUT THAT LIFE



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> You didn’t really think we’d heard the last from the Anonymous Raw General Manager, did you? As consumers flock to their computers to snag digital discounts on Cyber Monday, the faceless Raw GM will return to run Monday night’s hottest show via e-mail. After Daniel Bryan’s WWE Universe-appeasing Raw last week, is this mysterious figure poised to follow suit?
> 
> *The return of “order and discipline” on Cyber Monday*
> 
> ...


I'm interested to see where Ziggler's apparent push is going and what happens next with the Wyatt/Ambrose feud. Fuck this Gm shit again though.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Anon GM, New Day, Bellas, Ryback/Kane...jesus, Raw looks awful. Hopefully at least Ziggler will have a great match.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

That rundown for tonights show PLUS all the CM Punk backlash from this weekend..... YEP this show has disaster written all over it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Better have Paige


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They're in OK, better see a Swagger victory...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Anonymous GM will be terrible and the Bellas/AJ feud is a disaster, but the rest of the show can't be worse than Miami/Jets.

And more likely you'll see Swagger get killed by Rusev again.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Loving the AJ/Bella feud :banderas
*


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*DAT TITLE....*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> The Anonymous GM will be terrible and the *Bellas/AJ feud* is a disaster, but the rest of the show can't be worse than Miami/Jets.
> 
> And more likely you'll see Swagger get killed by Rusev again.


Beyond awful. Its a rinse and repeat from last year but this time it makes even less sense and its boring as crap. I hope its only a monthly thing for AJ to get her rematch and then Nikki will move on to another opponent for the title and AJ can move on to another opponent outside the title.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Better have Paige


Hopefully tonight Paige will at least tape a match for Superstars :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

islesfan13 said:


> Better have Paige


Oh I am sure it will, in a segment exclusively on the WWE App :cole




Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Sounds about right for tonight's Raw :maury


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Oh I am sure it will, in a segment exclusively on the WWE App :cole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


f'n wwe puttinh the diva getting the biggest reactions and most momentum this past month on the bench. I hope Paiges RT of the Australia wwe twitter is a hint that she will be on raw.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Piss poor, garbage, intelligence insulting show coming up, but that's not really new when it comes to recent Raws. 

At least Lesnar's back this month.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> f'n wwe puttinh the diva getting the biggest reactions and most momentum this past month on the bench. I hope Paiges RT of the Australia wwe twitter is a hint that she will be on raw.


*
Why are you acting like it's a surprise for Paige to be sidelined? You knew what would happen when she joined Total Divas. She'll be put in clusterfucks, D show matches, or pulled from TV altogether. This shouldn't be a shocking revelation.*


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

I do believe I called several weeks ago that the anonymous GM was coming back, in a thread about who's going to be the new GM. Just putting that out there.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *
> Why are you acting like it's a surprise for Paige to be sidelined? You knew what would happen when she joined Total Divas. She'll be put in clusterfucks, D show matches, or pulled from TV altogether. This shouldn't be a shocking revelation.*


:Jordan So many delusional Paige marks around here. It's sad.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *
> Why are you acting like it's a surprise for Paige to be sidelined? You knew what would happen when she joined Total Divas. She'll be put in clusterfucks, D show matches, or pulled from TV altogether. This shouldn't be a shocking revelation.*


That's BS Brie and Nikki are on TD's and they have the most time out of all the divas. I surely believe she will be back on tv in no time. In fat shes likely Nikkis next opponent after AJ. Paige isn't the normal TD the wwe gives two craps about, she has the charisma to sell merch and get people talking. For that she will be pushed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> That's BS Brie and Nikki are on TD's and they have the most time out of all the divas. I surely believe she will be back on tv in no time. In fat shes likely Nikkis next opponent after AJ. Paige isn't the normal TD the wwe gives two craps about, she has the charisma to sell merch and get people talking. For that she will be pushed.


*Your point? The Bellas are the stars of the show, so of course they will be featured. Everyone else is just a number that's put in clusterfucks to occasionally remind you that they exist. Not sure why you thought Paige would be any different. 

What needs to happen is AJ loses at TLC, realizes she has no one, then teams with Paige to battle the rest of the Divas. Until then, don't be surprised if Paige does nothing of note.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *Your point? The Bellas are the stars of the show, so of course they will be featured. Everyone else is just a number that's put in clusterfucks to occasionally remind you that they exist. Not sure why you thought Paige would be any different.
> 
> What needs to happen is AJ loses at TLC, realizes she has no one, then teams with Paige to battle the rest of the Divas. Until then, don't be surprised if Paige does nothing of note.*


I agree that Paige may not have anything right now but its not because shes a TD, its because the wwe cannot have more than 1 3 minute diva feud a week. SO yes she will have to wait her turn. As for being featured if I had to guess, I would predict Paige will be one of the biggest stars and most featured on this new season. WWE has been advertising the crap out of her on it, and Paige seems to be doing something for the show everyday judging by her IG and tweets. Your second paragraph may happen and it may not happen. I know AJ is not advertised for anything after TLC so if she goes on a break, there is no way they can have Paige and AJ vs the Bellas.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*This will be one boring raw.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I agree that Paige may not have anything right now but its not because shes a TD, its because the wwe cannot have more than 1 3 minute diva feud a week. SO yes she will have to wait her turn. As for being featured if I had to guess, I would predict Paige will be one of the biggest stars and most featured on this new season. WWE has been advertising the crap out of her on it, and Paige seems to be doing something for the show everyday judging by her IG and tweets. Your second paragraph may happen and it may not happen. I know AJ is not advertised for anything after TLC so if she goes on a break, there is no way they can have Paige and AJ vs the Bellas.


*Well, Nikki needs a real title reign until at least January, and the last thing Paige needs is another title run. She needs to take whatever television time they give her to establish a character and get it over with more audiences so they WANT to see her in the title picture. If she's forced down their throats again, she'll just lose the momentum she got this month.*


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> I agree that Paige may not have anything right now but its not because shes a TD, its because the wwe cannot have more than 1 3 minute diva feud a week. SO yes she will have to wait her turn. As for being featured if I had to guess, I would predict Paige will be one of the biggest stars and most featured on this new season. WWE has been advertising the crap out of her on it, and Paige seems to be doing something for the show everyday judging by her IG and tweets. Your second paragraph may happen and it may not happen. I know AJ is not advertised for anything after TLC so if she goes on a break, there is no way they can have Paige and AJ vs the Bellas.


But they'd all sell so many shirts!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I just hope that after having a week to think about it, WWE realized how preposterous it was to bring back the mystery GM and will pencil someone in as GM tonight.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *Well, Nikki needs a real title reign until at least January, and the last thing Paige needs is another title run. She needs to take whatever television time they give her to establish a character and get it over with more audiences so they WANT to see her in the title picture. If she's forced down their throats again, she'll just lose the momentum she got this month.*


BBR I 100% agree with you but how can they build on the momentum if shes not on tv? And if the only way to get her on tv is by involving her in the title then it has to be done. The wwe dug themselves in a big hole by having both Paige and AJ bury the entire roster twice over. There are no credible opponents. So who does Paige face? I like your idea about Paige and AJ vs the Bellas but I just don't know if the wwe will be doing that just yet, especially if AJ is leaving for a bit. I guess its just a wait and see.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Sometimes I wish the opening segment of Raw will be Vince waking up from some horrible nightmare. Thus, allowing for a whole new array of things to happen.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> I just hope that after having a week to think about it, WWE realized how preposterous it was to bring back the mystery GM and will pencil someone in as GM tonight.


90% sure they won't be revealing anything.

Just Random beeps


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Kane in comedy again. Hornswoggle making his amazing return as the GM and token black team

All this, all this after they have Sting appear to make it obvious Ziggler needs help.

Thank you, WWE. You have officially made me give no fucks. And no, I won't watch it. I'm not staying up till 4AM.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> BBR I 100% agree with you but how can they build on the momentum if shes not on tv? And if the only way to get her on tv is by involving her in the title then it has to be done. The wwe dug themselves in a big hole by having both Paige and AJ bury the entire roster twice over. There are no credible opponents. So who does Paige face? I like your idea about Paige and AJ vs the Bellas but I just don't know if the wwe will be doing that just yet, especially if AJ is leaving for a bit. I guess its just a wait and see.


*I am of the opinion that they're saving Paige for Charlotte. Aside from AJ and Paige vs. The World, it makes the most sense.*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> So Kane in comedy again. Hornswoggle making his amazing return as the GM and token black team
> 
> All this, all this after they have Sting appear to make it obvious Ziggler needs help.
> 
> Thank you, WWE. You have officially made me give no fucks. And no, I won't watch it. I'm not staying up till 4AM.


lol I haven't watched a RAW live since 2004, don't waste your time! just watch it the next day so you can fast forward through the shit.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Save us RKO :rko2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hoping to see a mix of Cesaro/Rusev/Swagger tonight.

and A NEW DAY :dance2


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> lol I haven't watched a RAW live since 2004, don't waste your time! just watch it the next day so you can fast forward through the shit.


I usually am awake for it. Or don't mind staying up the extra hour but I missed it last week and tonight I can't even justify fucking recording it.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

-The Anonymous Raw GM returns to the show and promises to restore order to Monday Night Raw.

-The show will carry a Cyber Monday theme.

-Fans will determine matches and stipulations via voting through the WWE App.

from http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/530937-wwe-raw-preview-anonymous-raw-gm-returns

here is what i see happen on raw tonight.

fan vote for who will team with aj lee against bella twins.

emma.
naomi.
paige.

fan vote rusev will face.

jack swagger.
kane.
ryback.

fan vote for what kind match for dolph ziggler/luke harper.

lumberjack match.
no dq match.
no hold barred match.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:dance :dance :dance

Get hyped!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

KING KLAUS said:


> :dance :dance :dance
> 
> Get hyped!


Dude, I was just listening to Superstars opening theme. It's pretty much made for A NEW DAY. :dance2


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

*ANON GM? Are they fucking serious? *


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Save us RKO :rko2


*I hope so* rton


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Weather its boring or not im still watching. 
And im hoping for paige as well. But im not going to hold my breath.

Im just going to have to wait & see.


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

Is the Anonymous RAW General Manager Hornswoggle? Is it an entirely new person? Or will this question simply be ignored? Tune in tonight to find out. :lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

and the slammy episode next week? LOL. why do you people keep tuning in for this shit? its always awful.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> *DAT TITLE....*


*I KNOW RIGHT....*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Really not looking forward to the Anonymous GM stuff tonight, once was bad enough.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Might watch this tonight as i've just upgraded tv package and now get sky sports again :hb

I'll be up till 4 tho so if the shows shit i'll be pretty upset


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

GOD said:


> and the slammy episode next week? LOL. why do you people keep tuning in for this shit? its always awful.


*Yeah, Help us god!*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

KING KLAUS said:


> :dance :dance :dance
> 
> Get hyped!


Only thing I am excited for :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Are we seriously in for a Raw without Rollins, Ambrose or even Wyatt? so many of the feuds are left out of that five point preview that I'm sitting here just ... speechless lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Between last week's show, what they have lined up tonight, and how bad it has been for the last few months or so, I think I am simply going to call it quits and skip the last few Raws of 2014. 

I got NXT & Lucha Underground. I'm good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> *Yeah, Help us god!*


Even God can't save the WWE now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Are we seriously in for a Raw without Rollins, Ambrose or even Wyatt? so many of the feuds are left out of that five point preview that I'm sitting here just ... speechless lol.


Do you SERIOUSLY think they're gonna leave all three of them out? :kobe


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Do you SERIOUSLY think they're gonna leave all three of them out? :kobe


Well no and that's why I was sitting here thinking ... well what the fuck are the blue chip players going to be doing tonight? :sad: lol.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just cannot believe they are pushing Ziggler. 

And anyone moaning that Bray/Ambrose/Rollins don't get a mention - grow up, they are focusing on other superstars for once.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

I think I'm the only one but I loved the Anonymous Gm. Was shit when they decided it was Hornswaggle.


Hopefully we get Ambrose losing his shit with the laptop the way Edge did


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

seannnn said:


> I think I'm the only one but I loved the Anonymous Gm. Was shit when they decided it was Hornswaggle.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we get Ambrose losing his shit with the laptop the way Edge did


That's what I've been thinking the whole week when the laptop reappeared :lol. That would be so fitting, to send the crowd home happy :lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *I am of the opinion that they're saving Paige for Charlotte. Aside from AJ and Paige vs. The World, it makes the most sense.*


It does, through I don't actually see Charlotte getting the call up until after Mania at the earliest; so the question is really what will Paige do until Charlotte does get the call to the main roster.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

I hope crowd doesn't chant cm punk. I am so sick of people hijacking shows and segments.

And also wwe thinking we already forget out hornswoggle as anonymous gm is dumb.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

It would be strange if Edge turned out to be the new anon gm.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok guys am I tripping balls
but wasn't the anongm revealed to be hornswaggle?

Do they think we are that stupid that we forget? or was Hornswaggle a joke reveal that they explained on Smackdown so only like 50ppl know about it.


HOLY SHIT
a Kane/Ryback feud
fpalm 
:ti
Torture monday


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

It's clearly a different RAW GM. fpalm They don't think fans are that dumb, they're just reusing a gimmick.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It's clearly a different RAW GM. fpalm *They don't think fans are that dumb*, they're just reusing a gimmick.


They don't? I truly wonder sometimes how dumb they actually think their fans are.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> It would be strange if Edge turned out to be the new anon gm.


If it got Edge back on TV I would take it, the guy is gold on the mic.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

KING KLAUS said:


> :dance :dance :dance
> 
> Get hyped!


:dance2


Maybe some Cena VS Rollins match for TLC? :mark:


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> If it got Edge back on TV I would take it, the guy is gold on the mic.


I only suggested it as he called it stupid at the time, then a few years later the WWE could have him in that role.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Tyson Kidd and Cesaro is a tag team now :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:











*SO FUCKING HYPED!!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> :dance2
> 
> 
> Maybe some Cena VS Rollins match for TLC? :mark:


Please NO.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ahh man... I hope that doesn't suck away whatever life Kidd had.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Please tell me Jericho is there tonight


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Ahh man... I hope that doesn't suck away whatever life Kidd had.


Nah they found the perfect person to team him with..


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

JamesK said:


> Tyson Kidd and Cesaro is a tag team now :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a random tag team.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the usos go to win the number one contender match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Please NO.


Why? Rollins and Cena's match on Raw was great. They'll easily have MOTN and I want to see it.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Seems like a random tag team.


I believe that both of them can pull it of they give them the ball to run..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Tyson Kidd and Cesaro is a tag team now :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They found someone to do his talking for him ... this tag team will be called facts or some shit, who the fuck knows, someone somewhere will make up a shit name. But i'm happy for this tag team, muchly needed.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I thought that Hornswaggle was revealed as the GM for that one particular night. 

Anyway I thought it was always sort of funny and the Michael Cole reactions are really funny. 

As someone already pointed out an Ambrose/Computer interaction could be pretty amusing. 

But I'm hoping we just get a different person to run the show every week for a while. There are a lot of really funny characters that have been the Raw or Smackdown GM from time and they should just go with that until they get serious about giving someone the permanent position of power.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The only thing I'm looking forward on this show is the Bunny. :fact:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Why? Rollins and Cena's match on Raw was great. They'll easily have MOTN and I want to see it.


Because I don't need to see Rollins lose to Cena once again. Seen that enough and Rollins can have a good match with anyone on the roster. So, I have no need to see him have one with Cena.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kidd and Cesaro? DON'T FUCKING SLAY ME PLEEEEEEAAAASSSSEEEE!!!! :done

:cesaro :fact


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Please NO.


Don't worry, he'll get elevated, just like Cena did to Miz, Riley, Del Rio, Ryback, Sandow, Barrett, Wyatt and plenty of others. 

You know the creative is shit when being an upcoming heel is almost like a death sentence because of :cena4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Because I don't need to see Rollins lose to Cena once again. Seen that enough and Rollins can have a good match with anyone on the roster. So, I have no need to see him have one with Cena.


Yeah, let Rollins wrestle Orton. Cena can take TLC off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Yeah, let Rollins wrestle Orton. Cena can take TLC off.


Yeah, that would make more sense. They had a storyline before Orton went to film his movie.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

GOD said:


> and the slammy episode next week? LOL. why do you people keep tuning in for this shit? its always awful.


Sadly I will watch some of Raw tonight because I have no desire to watch the Jets on monday night football.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

So are we supposed to forget about the stinger for the next two months?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Terminator GR said:


> So are we supposed to forget about the stinger for the next two months?


It sounds crazy, but it looks that way. 


So for this tag team match who's not fighting for the New Day? Woods?


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*

_WWE has announced that there will be a Tag Team Turmoil Match on tonight's RAW to determine new #1 contenders to the WWE Tag Team Titles.

It will be Tyson Kidd and Cesaro vs. The Usos vs. Stardust and Goldust vs. The Bunny and Adam Rose vs. A New Day.

The match was made by the Anonymous RAW General Manager._


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This should be...fun.

And :lel at them using a picture of the old Bunny costume.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*

Doesn´t newly formed factions nearly always get a title shot or an (somewhat) important feud?
I´m guessing New Day will be featured somehow..


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*

It'll be The Usos.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Tag Team Turmoil match will be a complete clusterfuck. :lel


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*

Why is Stardust and Goldust in the match when they're already the champs? lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a wonderful tag team division this is, eh?

:lel

God awful.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*



Stad said:


> Why is Stardust and Goldust in the match when they're already the champs? lol


They're not the champs. Mizdow are the champs.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*



Stad said:


> Why is Stardust and Goldust in the match when they're already the champs? lol


Not sure if serious...

A New Day are obviously winning. Kidd and Cesaro as a team has potential.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*

Does anyone know what the team of A New Day will be? Will Woods just be the mouth piece tonight?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*



Happy Festivus from The Costanza's said:


> Does anyone know what the team of A New Day will be? Will Woods just be the mouth piece tonight?


I am betting that The New Day team will be Kofi Kingston and Big E Langston. That would lead Woods as the center mouth piece.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*



Stad said:


> Why is Stardust and Goldust in the match when they're already the champs? lol


lol,I honestly thought that when first reading who'd be in the match. Completely forgot who were the champs for a second.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*

Tyson Kidd and Cesaro would be a GOAT tag team. :fact


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Throwing Cesaro and Kidd together shouldn't be a bad thing unless they do nothing with them.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

That tag-team turmoil match!

What a draw.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

CM Punk is the Anon GM,

Come on guys, you all know that right....

unk2


Literally changing the face of the WWE from his couch!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Can WWE.com really not use updated photos? Old Bunny, Rose's old look, singles pictures of The New Day, Stardust's look from months ago.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

The following show is going to be presented by WWE Fuckery,stay tuned for more! :vince


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

KING KLAUS said:


> This should be...fun.
> 
> And :lel at them using a picture of the old Bunny costume.


----------



## Northfrost (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*

Looks interesting except for Rose and the Bunny.Hopefully they are just there for the next stage of comedy for kids and that is it.

New Day sounds intriguing though I would kind of like Miz and Mizdow have to the belts for a little while first.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

lol so ''A new day'' are going to get introduced on Raw in a tag team turmoil match? :lol 

Now even though that means they are 99.99% certain to win it, it probably also means they aren't going to get any promo time and their whole gimmick which seemingly would revolve around promos is going to be an absolute fail and they may have just stuck two of them in a tag team as there was absolutely no need to repackage them. 

Now i could be wrong but they've had months to come up with a way to introduce these guys and if their first appearance together as a unit on Raw is limited to involvement in a tag match like this then they are fucked because if they have nothing for them now then they never will.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Vince is going to surprise throw AJ Lee in an inter-gender match with Ryback.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*

Kidd and Cesaro? What an awesome team. I expect A New Day to win then to enter into a feud with Stardust/Goldust.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Vince is going to surprise throw AJ Lee in an inter-gender match with Ryback.


:maury repped. AJ be like:" but VInce what are doing?? What the fu.."


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: No.1 Contenders For Tag Titles To Be Determined On Raw*



Frozager said:


> Tyson Kidd and Cesaro would be a GOAT tag team. :fact


ckiddaro? Pronounced Skid Row?

Makes sense with Cesaro in there. As that's likely his next career stop.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm ashamed to say it's taken me to this point (a week) to realize why everyone seems to think the laptop is just a guest host instead of "permanent" and that Cyber Monday wasn't just a dumb nickname for the show with its' redebut.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

More lazy booking and nonsensical returns. This company. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I truly hope Raw is in a Snarky place tonight..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tbh I'm more looking forward to the Austin podcast then Raw tonight. It's almost like Raw is the pre-show and the podcast is the actual show. :lol


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Tbh I'm more looking forward to the Austin podcast then Raw tonight. *It's almost like Raw is the pre-show and the podcast is the actual show. :lol*


The crazy part is, I think most people feel the same way..


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

After the CM Punk hocus pocus, it's time to get back to watching WWE again. Man, has it felt a long time? I missed Smackdown and not because of Punk because went for Metal concert instead but anywho, time to kick back and enjoy.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The number one contender match is open up the show.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I wouldn't be shocked to see Ryback in the main event. Calling it early now.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Another tag match kicking off RAW? Fantastic.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

morris3333 said:


> The number one contender match is open up the show.


So no boring ass Triple H promo? Just a match?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I wouldn't be shocked to see Ryback in the main event. Calling it early now.


But that would mean a Kane interference in the Main Event. :faint:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Austin podcast with Vince McMahon is what we all waiting for


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Booker wanting to come early in Royal Rumbles and turmoil matches


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Austin podcast with Vince McMahon is what we all waiting for


Truth


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

simonitro said:


> After the CM Punk hocus pocus, it's time to get back to watching WWE again. Man, has it felt a long time? I missed Smackdown and not because of Punk because went for Metal concert instead but anywho, *time to kick back and enjoy*.


Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Is Raw going to start with this laptop beeping shite?

I stopped watching from 2008-2013 so i didnt see it first time round.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Xiao said:


> Is Raw going to start with this laptop beeping shite?
> 
> I stopped watching from 2008-2013 so i didnt see it first time round.


Who got you watching again? Sting?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Who got you watching again? Sting?


Can't say anything major pulled me back in.

Just the hope that something good would happen with my favourite superstar Kane.

Thats going tremendously well...

Also, whats with all the commercials. Never used to be like this.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

At least RAW won't be starting with " behold the king, the king of kings" tonight.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

SP103 said:


> I truly hope Raw is in a Snarky place tonight..


It's in very anti-smarky Tulsa tonight sadly.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

even tonights awful monday night football game will be better to watch than this shit


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

looking foward 2 seeing, Ziggler, Wyatt/Ambrose, Kane/Ryback!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> But that would mean a Kane interference in the Main Event. :faint:


Yup that would be true but at the same time that would add the fire to the fuel feud. :cool2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Incoming Punk backlash :mark:


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Getting my weekly fix of the last few minutes of NCIS


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I had to sit down and think very, very hard for a solid minute before I remembered that Miz/Sandow were the tag champs.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The crowd won't chant a fucking thing, as much as I wish they would :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Going to watch the opening promo to see if they mention Punk then I'm out. Think i should have just went to bed though because i don't think they will.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

NO FUCKING CAT
NO LARRY THE CABLE ******


LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TIME FOR FUCKERY :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its time


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Let the fuckery begin!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fuck is this music


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Sting threw the entire company in disarray!" Get the fuck out Michael Cole.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stad said:


> TIME FOR FUCKERY :mark:


Ugh the Anon GM :jose


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Yup that would be true but at the same time that would add the fire to the fuel feud. :cool2


true


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk referance, plz.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

_*crosses fingers for no Triple H promo tonight*_


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

It's a bloody shame this isn't in a place like Brooklin or Chicago


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A recap of last week's Raw isn't needed


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Behold the king... the king of kings.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

there won't be any surprises, but let's see what happens


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

love the single handly beat authority push for Ziggler


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sting to show up tonight,


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Behold the king... the king of kings.


Don't you dare jinx it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Something tells me a fan fav starts the show


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is one long fucking recap. Holy shit get on with it...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KING KLAUS said:


> _*crosses fingers for no Triple H promo tonight*_


Crosses fingers for no







promo tonight


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Trying to make this shitty garbage ass ending seem like it was epic.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

new team to debut?

WWE NEWSDECEMBER 1, 2014
GREG BECK
RELATED ITEMSSTEPHANIE MCMAHONTHE ASCENSIONTRIPLE HVINCE MCMAHON 
According to reddit user (backstage WWE worker) MetsFan4Ever, the word from backstage at Raw is that they have the *first vignette for The Ascension and it is ready to air tonight.* The word is that it has played multiple times today in the production truck and Kevin Kunn has looked at it and made a few fixes. As of now the video is to everyone’s liking. There has been talk of holding the vignette off for the NXT special next week.
The Ascension wrestled a match on WWE Main Event and the word, for weeks, has been that they would be called up to the main roster soon.
http://wrestlingnews.co/closed-door...h-vince-steph-and-triple-h-new-team-to-debut/
www.WrestlingNews.Co


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

oh... :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao I knew this would be the first thing we heard


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The laptop and Cole has to be the leading cause of cancer


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm the Anon GM


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go, already.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

does Raw have any real antagonists right now?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Why am I watching this crap...


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

What a shitty start..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WWE needs Hornswoggle?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I honestly can't believe they've brought back this fucking pathetic anonymous GM shit. Fucking morons.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I just watched the intro recap and wow RAW TV made last weeks RAW look way better than watching RAW Live.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hornswoggle is back.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No one knows....really? fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank the lawd Jezuz!


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

What the hell is this? :lmao

I wasn't watching last time they did this.

Those boos. :lmao


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

Strong foreshadowing there

Sting is the GM i guess


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Oh boy! John Cena's going to piss off the GM


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: it's time!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"I'm back" ...so the Anon GM is basically confirmed to be Hornswoggle again?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cole and Cena, it's my nightmare start


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So is it official that we are suppose to forget that Hornswoggle was revealed as the Anon GM?

Serious question.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The fucking computer and fucking cena to start raw. Very poor start.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

You can't see... the anonymous GM.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck the douchebag Anon GM.

And FUCK this walking, talking, billboard.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fucking Cena can't let one god damn thing happen without sticking his nose in it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

John Cena opens.....I don't know if that's better or worse than Trips.


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

Isn't Hornswaggle the anonymous GM? Or are we just suppose to forget that?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Champ Isn't Here :cena3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Scotty Cuzz said:


> does Raw have any real antagonists right now?


The laptop? :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anon-GM > Cena.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

check that fat guy in the front row hyping cena up.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh it's one of _those_ crowds...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Are we meant to be ignoring the fact that it was reveled to be hornswoggle like two years ago?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Michael Cole burying those WHAT chants with his sick promo skills


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Cena!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What is it to stop HHH from pretending to be the anon raw GM?

Plus don't we already know its hornswoggle


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Why oh why...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd rather have Cena than GMWoggle, sad to say.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The first time in YEARS I am actually happy John Cena interrupted a promo


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Was it just me, or was that entrance even more obnoxious than usual by this dipshit?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hack that shit Solomon Crowe


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena interrupts Hornswoggle :cena5


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

He's already here, rad.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

anon gm and then John Cena, ugh it's gonna be a long one folks. 

Cena isn't even getting cheers or boos either.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh great, Cena is doing stand up fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Can Cena go one SECOND without being a corny, cringe-worthy piece of shit? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction to Cena's joke.

:lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Boring RAW already, but this is not uncommon for the month of December. :hmm:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A Lesnar mention :faint:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Wheres edge when you need him.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> I honestly can't believe they've brought back this fucking pathetic anonymous GM shit. Fucking morons.


hey your back.. I missed all of your complaining. :kermit


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Seriously, we're going with this anonymous GM? Ok.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole and Cena










Kill me now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cena with the Bork Laser dig ha


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

THAT SIGN LOLOLOL

"Can someone check my staph infection"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I was waiting for Cena to pull out the "the champ isn't here" jokes after all that 'live via satellite' crap he did with the Rock.

And he's not wrong in this case either.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Shots fired :cena4


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

5 minutes in and I'm thinking of watching Walking dead again.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

What!? No CM Punk chants?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Teammates? They? You mean Ziggler.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

lol at that staph sign!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That staph infection sign. :haha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ROFL at that staph infection sign!!!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Broke kayfabe, mentioned Lesnar. Uh-oh. Fired.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can we have HHH back?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This just started and I'm about to tap out.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Can someone check my Staph Infection sign. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I meant to makle a thread about this, but I'm calling it now, this WILL be the worse RAW of 2014 ...

No Bryan, Reigns, Sting, Rock, or Brock. No Heyman.

No Interestimng progression into the New Day or Adam Rose stories. 

Ascension is just a vignette. 


WWE has failed at every Cyber event, whether it's a ppv or Raw. 

Anon GM was the worst tv ever. 

This is terrible. 

I'll be Cybering and going broke for the next three hours. Goodbye.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

this is fucking stupid


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Your such a tough guy Cena.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Wait, I'm gettin deja vu here.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Wow, so cm punk is the anonymous raw gm?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is fucking stupid.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Corny


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys, they're acknowledging that nobody likes the anonymous GM.

No way it lasts pass the next PPV. Might even be dealt with tonight.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I turned the show off already.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

"Can someone check my staph infection sign" LOL


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This is fucking unbearable already.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

GUYS TURN TO TNT!!!!!


WCW Monday NITRO is ON!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!


Alternate Universe has collideded with ours.!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Cena closes the display *cheers*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah man, Cena is so cool.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God this guy's facial expressions are getting worse....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So are the beeps supposed to stop Cena or..............


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

You could have just said computer John. Saying heartless, baseless just made you sound like a goof.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bad For Business said:


> Can we have HHH back?


The laptop isn't going to waste 30 minutes of tv time each week talking himself in circles at least.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena didn't even name Ziggler that won it for him :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god Rollins. Can't tolerate this fruitboy anymore.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That laptop put Cena over huge


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can someone check my Staph infection sign :lel


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Typical "I work hard, I'm always here, I never give up, I do the right thing" promo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God. Someone who doesn't suck.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Can Cena overcome the computer?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cena once again overcoming the odds, God bless you John Cena


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*LOL that's totally going to be a gif!!!

SOMEONE ASAP!*


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

He didn't even close it all the way. Cena can't even sell closing a computer.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rollins :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth, please save this segment.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Quick, Seth, get out of there whilst your push is still intact


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus this crowd is quiet as fuck. Why buy a fucking ticket if you're gonna be dead for the entire show?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank God, someone with talent.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

rollins! fuck yeah


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

At least Rollins will make this better.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Meh you can just tell this Raw is going to be awful already. Bed time.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I do enjoy seeing Jamie Noble again


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

John Cena, Michael Cole and a laptop.

It doesn't get more annoying than that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Should've just smash it :side:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Can someone check my staph infection?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> GUYS TURN TO TNT!!!!!
> 
> 
> WCW Monday NITRO is ON!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!
> ...


:shocked:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The computer vs. The Prototype.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE ROLLINS/AMBROSE/HERO

FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Lets see if they can top last weeks abomination. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

got bad jokes 4 days! lmao!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How does Seth still have security if he's no longer part of the authority????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck everything.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

God damn Cena, you're NOT FUCKING FUNNY....


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Cena will bury Rollins in the next 5 minutes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He does that right before he buries you.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Seth Rollins STILL sucks on the mic


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'you got bad jokes for day' :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rollins. :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chit just got real.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rollins is so bad on the mic that he makes Cena look witty.


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

So what the hell was the point of the computer gm if it was only gonna last 3 minutes...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to go, Seth. Tell this hack off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> God this guy's facial expressions are getting worse....



just when you don't think he can get any more smug


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Please let Rollins fucking speak Cena, fuck sake.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Only Seth can be so good that he can call out cena's bullshit and get booed.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rip Rollins.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cena can't sell shit can he...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> What!? No CM Punk chants?


Oklahoma


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

You kill him, Seth


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Pro Cena crowd....


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Rollins showing exactly how to do a heel promo. By making Cena look like he's a better mic worker than him.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Lol Seth!!


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, so the GM could have been stopped by closing the laptop. What happened to when Edge and the Rock broke the laptop?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

OOOH!! Seth going in!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Did I just see a 30 year old man wearing a John Cena t-shirt?

God.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> The computer vs. The Prototype.


:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Alright, the "You sold out!" chants are getting overused by now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rollins is breaking kayfabe by accident.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

This crowd should be doing nothing but chanting CM Punk what is wrong with them?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

this crowd is aids.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rollins telling it like it is.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Adult male in front row wearing a Cena shirt fpalm
No adult male should be wearing a Cena shirt


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Awwwww sheeeet. Seth going in hard.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

J&J Security has totally grown on me. :clap

Also, props to Rollins for calling out Cena on taking too much credit for Survivor Series!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins tried to lead the crowd into starting a "Cena sucks" chant.

They respond with a "you sold out" chant.

That's how over Rollins is as a heel.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Swag said:


> OOOH!! Seth going in!




Bawls deep.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ROLLINSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love this guy .... soooooo hard.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


>


Soon to be removed, stupid punk mark, and his stupid sign


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

On tonight's episode of Raw, the role of CM Punk will be played by Seth Rollins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MANIC_ said:


> Did I just see a 30 year old man wearing a John Cena t-shirt?
> 
> God.


Don't make fun of the mentally delayed adults.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Adult male in front row wearing a Cena shirt fpalm
> No adult male should be wearing a Cena shirt


But Gemni from Youtube wears Cena shirts, arm bands, hats....


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

shield 2.0 is awesome


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WhyTooJay said:


>


Beautiful :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

iAMcaMMAdian said:


> This crowd should be doing nothing but chanting CM Punk what is wrong with them?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They cheering Cena & Booing Rollins is a casual crowd


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Sting, Brock and Dolph mentions :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

seth is awful


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooooh Seth


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

iAMcaMMAdian said:


> This crowd should be doing nothing but chanting CM Punk what is wrong with them?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oklahoma


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

uh-oh, Seth going in with some Truth, time to avoid some shovels.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SovereignVA said:


> Rollins tried to lead the crowd into starting a "Cena sucks" chant.
> 
> They respond with a "you sold out" chant.
> 
> That's how over Rollins is as a heel.


WEll that and the fact they are in one of the worst towns possible for wrestling right now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Don't make fun of the mentally delayed adults.


Swish


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Seth is god-mode.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Meh, generic heel promo by Rollins.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> John Cena, Michael Cole and a laptop.
> 
> It doesn't get more annoying than that.


Welcome to RAW :vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Given this promo it's a push right now.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

They should call this show Monday Night Cena


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this crowd sucks ass. worst possible time for the podcast. wish it was before raw was in Philly, Chitown, NY, etc.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

iAMcaMMAdian said:


> This crowd should be doing nothing but chanting CM Punk what is wrong with them?


They're in Oklahoma. They don't have computers, let alone know about podcasts.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I think people are happy the Authority isn't there and in power lol


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

So Seth Rollins is playing CM Punks role?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit this segment is really rough I wonder if vince wrote it 2 minutes before they started the show


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rollins stumbling tonight. Still entertaining. Still awesome.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

This will be a terrible show.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Imagine if Kurt Angle's music just hit now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Leave of absence john....not leaf of absence.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

They're heel work was great, but having an Authorityless opening segment is kinda refreshing.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Jesus this crowd is quiet as fuck. Why buy a fucking ticket if you're gonna be dead for the entire show?


I don't blame them. Shit be boring as fuck in person. 

It be different if Austin was in the ring getting the crowd excited, raising hell and saying hell yeah. 

Or Rock Electrifying the arena with his rhymes. 

or The Undertaker darkening up the arena 


but none of that shit exits today. 


I would be happy if Bret Hart and HBK were still available but no even them, not even the Outsiders. The young Superstars today are limited, only a few get the crowd hype, and that's Daniel Bryan's YES chants, and Ryback's Feed Me More chants.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit?!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: Batista mention.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

ROLLINS IS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Aw Batista gets buried in WWE and outside it.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Batista! Bischoff!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fumblin on his words :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins :buried Batista :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Crowd doesn't know who Batista is


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol Biscoff out popping Batista


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

OHHH SHIT! Shots fired!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ummmmm random as fuck stab at batista
:ti


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck me Batista's just been absolute buried.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JBL as a GM would actually be pretty good.

:lmao :lmao :lmao Oh shit, Rollins going DEEP


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Batista mention Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

JBL is so fuckin dumb


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bischoff mention!?!?!?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Batista > Rollins


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Bischoff pls :mark:


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

it could be CM PUNK!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Seth is just owning it on the mic right now... damn.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Batista as GM would be awesome.


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

Seth is going fucking HAM tonight!!!!!!


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if Ziggler takes the mitb case from Rollins in punishment for tweeting about Punk's podcast. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow.
Name dropping left and right on Raw.

Someone please make a poop joke.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Those shots fired at bootista :O


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm down with Eric Bischoff


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Batista didn't deserve that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Batista is now above WWE


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol Rollins wants that Batista fued.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The fuck is wrong with this crowd?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

FUCK THIS CROWD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IS IT ME..or does the show seems like they just made up the lines an hour before Raw started?!?!? fpalm fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Stab at Batista. Dude is just rambling, wtf is going on here anyways? :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Eric Bischoff :mark:


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Rollins is fucking great on the mic


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh for fucks sake, are they alluding to the bullshit weekly "guest hosts" coming back?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm actually enjoying Seth right now, once he gets going he really has it.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

This is fking boring


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Batista :berried

Surprised Bischoff got that loud of a reaction. Figured Oklahoma of all places would have no idea who he was.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Picking it. At TLC. Rollins vs Cena, if cena loses, authority is back in power.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Cena is such a cunt.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This crowd acts like a bunch of 12 year old brats.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rollins just buried Batista :wall


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Leave of absence john....not leaf of absence.


:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Monday night Rollins


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Is this promo ever yet?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

iAMcaMMAdian said:


> This crowd should be doing nothing but chanting CM Punk what is wrong with them?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sure, chant cm punk at a up and coming star who improves every week like Seth. That will show him his work is appreciated.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Batista >>>>> Rollins sorry Seth


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena's joking too much tonight taking Rollins as a joke...too much joking on this show


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

PUSH THAT NEW GUY CENA!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They werent fired....


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Rollins is killing it


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow. This Oklahoma crowd won't break kayfabe


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm I fucking hate Cena so god damn much.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Eric Bischoff as Gm would b gr8!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena is so fucking horrible :ti


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

"Push that new guy cena sign"


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

WHERE IS THIS GOING?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Batista >>>>> Rollins sorry Seth


:lol

Yikes.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hey....don't diss the latex.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I want The Authority back.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That Delivery.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol cena


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd rather listen to Dane Cook for a hour than John Cena for 5 min.


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena just sucks ass on the mic doesn't he? Lol


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Nicely, aw Cena you sensitive sole.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're making this shit up as they go along. It's obvious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Long ass promo...fumbling words...i think these 2 are adlibing shit tonight..Show seems unprepared..unscripted and lame...LOL


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena's going full burial mode. Been nice knowing you Seth


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I keep telling y'all, Seth is improving every week on the mic, he's getting damn good.

He held a great promo with Cena.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena having to result to jokes on appearances to sell a feud


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Is this still going on for fuck sake?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

There's a kid doing both sides of the Cena chant.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

"Ask me nicely" :booklel


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Cena lost his trail of thought there...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is garbage.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I wipe my ass with this segment.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WWE is fucking stupid as shit.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is dumb. Cena is making Rollins look like a bitch.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Will Seth Rollins ask nicely? This will show how much character range Seth has.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Childish shit!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Ask me.....nicely!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol
> 
> Yikes.


Hey don't make me say Batista >>>>> HBK


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How long before we get a new WF member with the name _Staph Infection_?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You're going to ask nicely and you're going to like it :cena3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Cena is a face here?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

pls no sef


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh boy...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate life right now


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't do it Seth!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Be a star, John!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> They're making this shit up as they go along. It's obvious.


Too obvious...seems so unfucking-unprepared tonight...lame Promo. Horrible acting. Quite cringeworthy...

Fuck i miss Triple H's ass already


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

It's not even remotely funny how bad this is.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cena going to induct Rollins into the new kiss my ass club.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Its obvious they are just making up as they go :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow kind of feeble shit is this.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

this isn't scripted is it? Fucking trainwreck


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at no-selling the GM.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

That segment is horrible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Raw opens.....no matter who's in them, they suck.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

this is a joke. no point


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Alright this is segment is dragging itself now


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA This is UNBELIEVABLY BAD......


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Only Jerry Lawler would think that this shit is funny.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

CRINGE.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Cena jokes jesus christ 

what hack 80s comedian writes cena's jokes


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

i miss randy orton


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seth getting burried


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good guy John Cena demands BEGGING


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is a totally unscripted raw.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the worst opening to RAW I've ever seen.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

How many plant fans do they have here tonight? This is so cringeworthy. No way are there are so many this enthused over it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"What the fuck"


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

This segment is stupid as hell


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL the crowd POPPED thinking the Tables match was tonight ac


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I have received a Word Document from the annonymous Raw General Manager*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RIP Rollins career.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Tearing my eyelids off


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

What a shit show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So Seth is done.






:cena3 Feed me more.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cena with the WTF


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

Did cen just mouth "what the fuck"?!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hot garbage with a tablespoon of piss.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

cena cant act 4 shit!


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

New #1 contender with Dolph?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena mouthing "what the fuck" and getting jumped. :lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins gon get buried.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Tables match 

*YAY!!!!*

At TLC

*Dead silence*

Moron crowd.*


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Only means one thing, there going with Randy Orton hopefully.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena is winning


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

the ONE time that i'm hoping for loud CM Punk chants, and we get nothing...


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

First time I marked for Kane in about 8 years


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why are so many jobbers (besides Rollins) attack Cena

UGH


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Get him Seth!


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

This shit is terrible.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

THE BIG GUY


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Fuck so Cena is going to beat Rollins now as well? fpalm When will this crap stahhhp


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So Rollins will lose at TLC. Garbage.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

and ppl thought the authority opening the shows were bad




authoirty > super cena


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's the big red monster devil's favorite demon concession corporate concession retarded monster Kane.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Popcorn guy!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This is unbearable to watch.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mostdopeglobal said:


> i miss randy orton


We all do


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ROID RAGE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So the main event of TLC will be a put together tables match made on the fly?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Concussion Kane! 

Steriod-Guy!


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

orton vs brock at rumble please


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This crowd on their feet for The Ryback.

They love The Ryback

They crave The Ryback.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

RYBACK > CM BITCH 

FEED ME MORE


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This entire segment is a giant, disorganized cluster fuck


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Monday Night Cena and Dumb as Fuck in a tag team match. Calling it.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Artist Formerly Known As Corporate Kane


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Dumb as Fuck


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

It's steroid guy!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well at least we have some action, now we have Ryback! Finally they're helping each other out.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

So unplanned


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

Did Cena say no one uses the internet/computer anymore or did i hear wrong? Either way this is shit as usual, i'm not watching after the opening segment.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Broken Ribs


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Heyman is the GM

So 'The Authority' group is actually still together? Just without HHH? Fuck this


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Too obvious...seems so unfucking-unprepared tonight...lame Promo. Horrible acting. Quite cringeworthy...
> 
> Fuck i miss Triple H's ass already


I don't know what you guys are on, its the same shit as if Triple H is there. 


Just now instead of HHH & STeph saying these dumb match cards, its a generic computer being read out by Michael Cole. 

The only good thing mentioned tonight was Eric Bischoff. 


a reminder the last time RAW didn't suck, his reign as the first General Manager.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Tag team main event tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah I think I'm done.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rowan's theme kada


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does Rowen have what should be an Asian dudes theme


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

probably just injured Rollins


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

wasn't Vince a heel when he made Trish beg like that?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why is Ryback saving cena? this is mindless.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

This is random as phuck lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Rowan runs like Khali walks


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

whose run is stupider? rowan or ryback?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ryback was meant to put seth through that table with that gorilla press but missed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rowans run though.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'M DUMB AS FUCK


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

YES. Please let Rollins win at TLC, and have Lesnar do a feud with Orton. That match needs to happen.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

One of these is not like the others.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

They free styling this whole segment? :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Eric Rowan's theme>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like a 6 man tonight. Where Teddy Long at.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is pure garbage. I'm done.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm confused


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Monday Night Run-Ins.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Imagine what would happen if everyone just ran out at the same time.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Boy, I can't wait to see what happens at Survivor Series!

Oh.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Big Show is so uncoordinated.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol this is how they quickly make all of the PPV matches? Very creative WWE.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Kane doesn't have a staph infection anymore. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Authority is done, yet Kane is still using his corporate look. :jordan4

Good to see Ryback kick some ass. Rowan with the save was pretty cool, too. bama


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So the main event is going to be a horse shit, uneventful tag team match. Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

wtf is going on? This just turned into a shambles.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Thankfully, things picked up a bit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> So Rollins will lose at TLC. Garbage.


Obviously :cena2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

NoyK said:


> YES. Please let Rollins win at TLC, and have Lesnar do a feud with Orton. That match needs to happen.


I think that could be a good idea.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Sees big show*

WHY THE FUCK IS HE EVEN HERE?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show to interfere and help Rollins win at TLC. Calling it.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Ziggler!!!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Such a mess of a start.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler with a huge pop


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The majesty, the fuckery! This is Monday night raw!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy Gunn!

Oh wait.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This is awkward. Not very good


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So what are we about to get a Survivor Series rematch?


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

did we just go back to the raw before Survivor Series?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Where the phuck is Ambrose lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Welp this Raw sucks. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Inb4 4 man tag team main event holla holla


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

dat pop


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

B. [R] said:


> Batista didn't deserve that.


yep


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> RIP Rollins career.


He's still got the briefcase.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

THe word Clusterfuck cannot even do this justice. 

Serious. I like I just contracted Austism.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Guess we're getting an IC Title ladder match at the ppv


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Harper is a beast.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ziggler fucking launched himself jesus christ


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn Harper lol.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Where is Teddy Long?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Let's throw everything and the sink at them in the first 15....

Gonna be a long night


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Big Show to interfere and help Rollins win at TLC. Calling it.


Thats GOTTA BE KANE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Feels like it's a Survivor Series build up all over again :side:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Is it too much to ask that one heel has some self-respect?

And that´s before we get to the real dumb stuff about a laptop GM that could be HHH/Steph and still tells Cena what to do. Or can the laptop not tell Cena what to do, cause that also seemed to change every five minutes in that promo.


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

This has to be one of the oddest ways to start raw, makes no sense


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Put the cunt through a glass table


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Alliance to end Cenamania


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cena is just getting his ass handed to him. 

Also what a ridiculous heel team.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Good. I love seeing that sack of shit Cena get punched in the face. Fake or not.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show's punch is so stupid lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Roman Reigns is back tonight. 

Book it.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Quick get out tables, ladders & chairs to promote TLC, ignore 90% the rest of the year!*


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

imagine they put Cena through the table and as he's laying there, CM Punk comes out and drops another pipe bomb


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Shield reference, nice!


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

They have to do this man, did you expect everything to run smooth without a GM. All hell is supposed to break out.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

almostfamous said:


> Lol Rollins wants that Batista fued.


Sure does


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Did I just hear CM Punk chants?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shield 2.0? Lols


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Time for a tag team match, PLAYA!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

awesome !!!1


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Annnddd the faces look like geeks. I'm guessing they look strong at the end of the show.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm dreading TLC


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay I'll admit, THE NEW SHIELD could be hilarious if they run with that joke for a bit.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol that shot of the Authority standing over John 


IT TAKES 6 GUYS AND A TABLE TO BEAT CENA


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

So I guess Ryback is done for tonight eh?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

jbhutto said:


> Where the phuck is Ambrose lol


Not like Cena would come out to help him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What a nice way to close Raw


oh wait


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Empty seats in the top tier, wow.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Batista


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Look at all these 'feuds'. Buy the Network and watch the creative TLC PPV. :vince2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Takes about 10 people to take out one cunt. The day he retires will be a great day for wrestling. I'll be smiling ear to ear all day long.

:cena4


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Raw logo appears in corner, show ends.
Or not.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

That should have closed the show. Way too long winded for an opening segment


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Someone tell me why Kane is in the ring and not selling cotton candy


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

Eric Fleischer said:


> *Let's throw everything and the sink at them in the first 15....*
> 
> Gonna be a long night




they are trying to hammer home that raw is utter chaos without the authority is my guess


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Product still in absolute mediocrity. I'm done already. Have fun guys. Or try I guess.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a fun little brawl.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Soooooo :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TLC tag team main event? Lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Did I just hear CM Punk chants?


"Feed Me More"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seems AUthority is still there, just more covert this time. 


:hmm:



the question everyone needs to ask soon. 


Is where's STING?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Pretty strong opening segment, loved that Shield triple powerbomb.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Say what you will, their push of Seth Rollins has been spot on since day one. For once, they haven't wavered in their booking of a character for an extended time.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Paul12907 said:


> Ryback was meant to put seth through that table with that gorilla press but missed


made my day


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Why do they even show whats on the laptop screen? Wouldn't it be better to not show that they obviously have a script written up on it? They really don't seem to care...

It seemed like Cena was trying to get through that without the Anon. GM chiming in. Perhaps because he knows that no one wants to hear that stupid crap.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The upper-midcard/main event scene is the best it's been in years. All those guys and that doesn't even include Rusev, Ambrose, Wyatt, Reigns, Bryan (or Punk). Not bad.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DangerousK88 said:


> Empty seats in the top tier, wow.


Where is RAW tonight again?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Triple Powerbomb sure did bring back some old memories.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I would have loved to see Rollins face if Ambrose's music had hit there lmao. Not to save Cena though, but to get his hands on Harper again lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lord Humongous said:


> Kane doesn't have a staph infection anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That doctor is so competent at his job unk2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Did I just hear CM Punk chants?


No. They're saying CM Punk-Rock.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Rollins is the Reigns of the mini-shield :lmao*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Where is RAW tonight again?


Tulsa, Oklahoma aka the middle of nowhere


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I think the only part of that segment that was scripted was the run ins and the laptop :lol Cena and Rollins promos were weird a sfuck compared to normal. It really did seem like they were making shit up and if so i duno what Rollins was thinking Burying Batista :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Where is RAW tonight again?


In the WWE Universe of course :cole


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

New Day to get #1 contenders. Need some black champs.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Kane should bury Dumb as Fuck at TLC.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Pointless opening segment, anonymous GM, No Sting tonight....I'm done early.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

WHY DIDNT THE RYBACK STERIOD GUY HELP CENA?

DUMB AS FUCK


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

On the app, 6-man tag team match announced for main event. Teddy Long confirmed for Anonymous GM.
Even JBL said so.


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

BORING BORING BORING!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lmao at JBL saying that "It's like the Shield but better!"


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

I dunno if I can watch 2.5 more hours of this crap


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

main event just announced on app. 6 man tag rollins, harper and kane vs cent, ziggler and ryback. 

jbl joked that Teddy Long was the anon gm lmao.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

MM10 said:


> Pointless opening segment, anonymous GM, No Sting tonight....I'm done early.


Why in the hell would you expect Sting?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

that whole opening segment had a lot of stuterring, fumbling of words, miscues, and only about 50 percent reaction from crowd ... 


FAIL!

eDIT
omg, Cena is dazed!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> The upper-midcard/main event scene is the best it's been in years. All those guys and that doesn't even include Rusev, Ambrose, Wyatt, Reigns, Bryan (or Punk). Not bad.


Can't disagree with this


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

I think Ziggler grabbing a ladder was a foreshadowing to him and Luke Harper facing each other in a Ladder Match for the IC Title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Cena is selling something past 5 minutes?

I'm legit shocked.

:rollins2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Way better than Triple XXX(Xanax) boring me to sleep.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Most selling cena has done in years.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow JBL, wow.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JBL is fucking awful


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

lol this is still going on?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

First sighting of the biggest heel in the company, Doc Chris Amann.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rowan's face in that banner looks as if he's pissed baout carrying big show.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

My feelings on the Big Show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone call the National Guard and the Red Cross... This is a complete disaster.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Big vs Rowan is lame!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There's your evidence. Long is the GM







playa


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

6 man Tag Team Match

Number of people on the planet who care about it: Zero.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Sunny is the anonymous GM. 

"Next week on the Network, Sunny will be joining us via Skype! Bring your dollar bills!"


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Fuck the 6-man tag main events already! Uugghh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, did everyone forget that Hornswoggle was the anon GM? Or is this another anon GM?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

typical, chuck Cena in with the 2 most over faces


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena selling, took a GOAT like Rollins to get it done.

:clap

:rollins2


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dr. Amann is just asking Cena whether he can be back for the main event tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tag team turmoil? Not bad, not bad.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Lillian crammed all day for this


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I knew it. I called it that Ryback would be in the main event.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Prayer Police said:


> No. They're saying CM Punk-Rock.


CP MUNK CP MUNK CP MUNK


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Ugh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Is Oklahoma a backwards state?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What kind of fuckery match is this?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

This is a tag team turmoil match!
Here are the rules for the match:
Actually fuck it , no one cares


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"WE KNOW IT WAS HORNSWOGGLE" sign.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So basically it's watch the same guys who've been wrestling each other for the past four weeks, wrestle each other for the next three weeks to build up to a bunch of lame ass gimmick matches that nobody likes.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tag Team Turmoil


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

This tag team turmoil match is a normal tag match, lol


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

Finally something new.


----------



## EvilChuck (Jun 3, 2014)

Why did they focus on that 'we know it was Hornswoggle' sign for so long


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

A NEW DAY :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

A New Day time? :dance


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

New Day is the best thing in the WWE right now


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The match I'm really excited to see is Luke Harper and Dolph Ziggler in a ladder match. It will probably be contender for MOTY.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

A six man tag and a single with two guys no one cares about? 

G'night y'all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

When Cole tells you a gimmick is a lot of fun...........it's usually not.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Might be a shitty crowd but I've seen some decent signage so far LOL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tag turmoil time!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Try to be quiet Headliner..........


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Biggest clusterf#$& opening segment ever. The mentioned Bischoff - was Russo in the house also? That segment made some of the old WCW segments look good.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

New day?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

New day :dance


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

lol sign "we know it was hornswoggle"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm looking forward to this. it's not as good as tag turmoil but still, it's cool. 

ANOTHER BREAK? lmao.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like these guys King. They just like to have fun! :cole


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Commercial break, entrance of one tag tame, another commercial break.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Man, Goldust looks the best he's ever been in his career shape wise...wish he was younger


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fun Fun FUN! :cole


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another ad break already


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> The match I'm really excited to see is Luke Harper and Dolph Ziggler in a ladder match. It will probably be contender for MOTY.


I must have missed that announcement, that should be great!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> When Cole tells you a gimmick is a lot of fun...........it's usually not.


this x10000


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's a New Day, y'all.









Let's shuck and jive.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Has someone understand what was cole saying before ryback entered? " if cena lose at tlc it will not be n1 contender, and the new n1 contender..." what was he saying?


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why in the hell would you expect Sting?


Maybe because he debuted just a week ago in the main event of Survivor Series and was involved in making the Authority lose their job? Not everyone read every single dirt sheets out there you know. I think the casual fans would expect Sting to show up.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

New Day should go down the the nation route, Bored of them already as happy go lucky


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> Sunny is the anonymous GM.
> 
> "Next week on the Network, Sunny will be joining us via Skype! Bring your dollar bills!"


What will she do or give for $9.99?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ugh. Try to be quiet Headliner..........


I came in this thread specifically to see you call A New Day "some corny-ass motherfuckers." Let it out.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

guardplay320 said:


> Biggest clusterf#$& opening segment ever. The mentioned Bischoff - was Russo in the house also? That segment made some of the old WCW segments look good.


That mention of Bischoff was made to remind older viewers a time when they didn't question RAW's competency. 

Completely pointless, unless Eric Bischoff will eventually return.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Impressive, Impressive, Impressive! Everything is always Impressive! Because no one an ever come up with a different word!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

"A NEW day is just a combination of all WWE's OLD racist gimmicks


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait, what? They come back from commercial, show one team entrance and then go back to commercial?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> So basically it's watch the same guys who've been wrestling each other for the past four weeks, wrestle each other for the next three weeks to build up to a bunch of lame ass gimmick matches that nobody likes.


Its the WWE way!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

HHH: So what are you going to do?
Sting: I´ll kick you in the nuts. Give you a scorpion deathdrop. You´ll lose your Authority power. Tomorrow night we´ll both sit on your couch, play anonymous GM and watch Monday Night Football, while Steph makes us sandwiches.
HHH: Okay. That works.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> What will she do or give for $9.99?


:deandre you really wanna know?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

We got team face being assisted to the back, Cole saying the Anon. GM made a match during the break, Gold and Stardust come out and then back to a fucking commercial break. That was like 4 minutes, right?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Spagett said:


> lol sign "we know it was hornswoggle"


How dare they ruin it!!!! Throw them out!!!! NOW!!!!


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I must have missed that announcement, that should be great!


Hasn't been announced. It was foreshadowed.

Ziggler grabbed a ladder from under the ring and out came Luke Harper to attack him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

SO FUCKING CORNY.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Look at my fellow black men shucking & jiving for the white massa, cleaning each others shoes & hollering.

I'm so proud.

Can't you just see my excitement.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I wonder how awkward it is when they play the same music for like 4 minutes to accommodate commercials.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Shit crowd...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DEM crickets!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Big E's face. :lmao New smiley right dere.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao WTF


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Crowd is dead as fuck for these jobbers :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How are these guys not heels? They should be.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Big E :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This has to be a joke gimmick for an eventual heel turn. It HAS to be.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA This fucking company....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, that pyro though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck. everything.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Same shit, new day.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Some broke ass Power Ranger gear is that?


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

If Michael Cole says somebody is 'fun' then they are fucking SHIT


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Black 3-Count

If you remember 3-Count


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

*smh* cant stand this, lame ass gimmick!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH they had so much potential but they look lame in this blue, they should have come out in preacher gear


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:westbrook5


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Greatest stable of all time.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

no they didn't


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hahahah I knew they were gonna show a bunch of white people dancing to them


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's a New Day


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hands up,
I give up.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

racist gimmick #590443 
Noooo you wait THIS ONE will get over


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why Vince? Why my people?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*sigh*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I wonder how awkward it is when they play the same music for like 4 minutes to accommodate commercials.


They don't. They run promos in the arena during commercials.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Fuck you, Vince. Seriously, fuck you!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

These guys are a fucking joke!! Another 3MB


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Nobody cares about the dancing black guys.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Kifflom brother brother


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Can the WWE please fuck off with all these dancing gimmicks.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

What is this? Blackno Team 2000?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

wtf


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Can they jam any more black stereotypes into this entrance without being accused of flat-out racism?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Black 3-Count
> 
> If you remember 3-Count


Black Too Cool more like


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I like the matching gear... the rest though. Can we have some serious pissed off guys like they were originally teased?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's some interesting gear they are wearing. :lol WTF?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Crowds don't give a fuck :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"New Nation" :booklel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Z. Kusano said:


> Black 3-Count
> 
> If you remember 3-Count


they aren't quite as corny as Evan K, Shane Helms and Shannon Moore


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I wonder how awkward it is when they play the same music for like 4 minutes to accommodate commercials.


Good thing Stardust's theme is awesome


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

This crowd sucks.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

New Day = Shield 2.0


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> This has to be a joke gimmick for an eventual heel turn. It HAS to be.


they should have been the new NOD


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Goody, more dancing gimmicks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IT'S THE NEW DAY, BAYBAY!!!

:dance


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> These guys are a fucking joke!! Another 3MB


3BM = Three Black Men..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Stad said:


> A NEW DAY :dance :dance :dance


:lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

They better turn into a militant group eventually! fpalm


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Someone tell Big E that Dean Douglas wants his gear back


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God, that New Day logo is so friggin ugly...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

If this really is all there is going to be to the New Day, they might as well pull the plug right now. This gimmick will NEVER get over.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

How did this stable become a thing? Just because they are black or?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Some broke ass Power Ranger gear is that?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG, this is as shitty as I thought it would be. New Day? A Black 3MB. 

SO shitty and embarrassing to watch. 

Vince my intelligence has been insulted.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow quick pin


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"The Midnight Hour"? Really?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dust brothers go back to Jobbing


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sweet buttery Jesus nattie.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mmm Natalya...


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

What a tag team that is.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Cesaro and Kidd :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

since when is Cesaro and Kidd a tag team

FFS this company


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

How random Cesaro and kidd? LOL Jobberiffic!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro and Kidd? :lol What am I watching?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL cesaro


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJ and Cesaro on the same team.

:dance


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd lift Natalya's dress and give her my sharpshooter


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

Okay got to be honest I already hate the new day. Why not book them like badass and not dancing douchebags? Fail already


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL?!?


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

so last champs just job for no reason lol ok


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nattie <3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro and Kidd? Damn that's a lot of talent.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn. Kid and Cesaro could make a good tag-team.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not seeing any difference in Woods, Langston, or Kingston other than they wear blue now. What am I missing?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KingLobos said:


> This has to be a joke gimmick for an eventual heel turn. It HAS to be.


Someone suggested it was a segue to a new NOD gimmick by saying they could only get on tv by playing some stereotype gimmick.

As genius as that would be... WWE is not self aware for that (and honestly it really wouldn't make them look good either).


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

CANADIAN SWISS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Another commercial


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

A fucking commercial break every 4 minutes now wtf


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just let these sellout ****** eat watermelon while they waiting for the tag. Take it all the way Vince. You know you want to.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

KIDD AND CESARO TAGGING? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Nattie :lenny


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Dust Blowers become jobbers as soon as a new team arrives.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well...at least they actually used a tag team move for the pinfall.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Writers gave no fucks about this episode. I know they usually don't, but today it's on another level of no fucks


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Cesaro and Tyson Kidd, arguably the two purest technical wrestlers in the company put together in a tag team.

I like it. They should make that part of their gimmick.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Black 3-Count
> 
> If you remember 3-Count


lolwut

As amazing as The New Day is, nobody can compare to the God-tier stable that was 3 Count.

brb blaring Can't Get You Outta My Heart while dancing with Tank Abbot :dance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking would be so down if Cesaro and Kidd were the new number 1 contenders. Won't happen though.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah yes. The newly formed 'Team Directionless Mid-Card Heels'. Surely the favorites to win this match.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Nattie getting hotter by the week


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Writers gave no fucks about this episode. I know they usually don't, but today it's on another level of no fucks


This episode has writers?


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

Go watch the monday night wars episode about the rock and the how awful the rocky miavia gimmick was and why in the world they would hang these guys out to dry like this


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Damn. Kid and Cesaro could make a good tag-team.


Hell yeah, they could. But they are way too good to be involved in such a joke of a division.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

3 ad breaks inside 35 minutes. Could be a record set tonight


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

The team of Malachi Shabazz Kareem Mustafa.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

WWE should just put all their black wrestlers in a stable and make them shuck and jive

oh wait

they did


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Palahniuk said:


> Someone tell Big E that Dean Douglas wants his gear back


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Xavier Woods brings the intellect :lol


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow, i want ''The New Day'' to cease to exist already. What a pointless stable


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That's an awkward looking hood that Kidd is wearing, especially when they're up against A New Day.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

The Tag Division is at it's best guys! They had to put two randoms together to make this Tag Team Turmoil shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

To paraphrase MST3k: "I see the show has finally thrown up its hands and said, "I just don't know!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I really don't understand the thinking of this company... there is absolutely no reason to the show and it's just "here's random stuff enjoy!".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

HHH was right please bring back the authority


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Geez, are we going to have a commercial after every elimination?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> Black Too Cool more like


But Too Cool wasn't embarrassing to watch. Now their previous partnership as Too Much was somewhat questionable but even then they weren't embarrassing to watch like New Day. Too Much just acted like they were in love with themselves.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I guess black folk ain't the only ones to randomly tag together.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

NAO better be in this Mayhem thing


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Dat racism.

It can't be possible someone thought this gimmick would get over.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's strange how you can just sometimes tell that a certain gimmick just isn't going to work. I would be shocked if New Day ever caught on.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We all know the newly pushed team is going to win this, can we speed it up please.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> That's an awkward looking hood that Kidd is wearing, especially when they're up against A New Day.


Tyson KKKidd?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hallofpain said:


> HHH was right please bring back the authority


That's not asking for much. 


I rather have Eric Bischoff back.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Natalya is perfection. Use her you fucks.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

If only Big Bossman was still alive to feud with New Day - WWE Creative


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Geez, are we going to have a commercial after every elimination?


:vince$


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> Natalya is perfection. Use her you fucks.


I'd definitely "use" her


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd gonna be stunned if the Bunny and Adam Rose don't win this.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I AM Glacier said:


> WWE should just put all their black wrestlers in a stable and make them shuck and jive
> 
> oh wait
> 
> they did


Hey now that's not fair. There's always R-Truth and his rapping homeless guy gimmick.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I feel like Woods is trying to get the crowd to do a clap that's too unorthodox for them to follow.


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

The tag division is full of brothers, then there's the new day, which is a trio of brothas.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dark Day for New Day :mj2


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw all three of them tap dancing in front of NAACP headquarters asking for watermelon slices.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Big E. :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

A handkerchief?

Bruh....I can't with the coonery.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Tyson KKKidd?


lol Pretty much. How did someone not notice that?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

King: "It's gonna be a dark day for new day!"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

He didn't even fucking wipe his face properly. What the fuck is the point it then.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

MysticRVD said:


> Dat racism.
> 
> It can't be possible someone thought this gimmick would get over.


:vince5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I give it a week until Vince gets bored of this team


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

dawnin' cole using dat lingo!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

"A new day is a dawning"

Is that Cole's black lingo?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

NATTIE'S HUSBAND!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Big E and Kofi really bring it in the ring.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

New day already starting there jobbing spree :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

MysticRVD said:


> Dat racism.
> 
> It can't be possible someone thought this gimmick would get over.


That must be another inside joke, cause nobody can be that dumb.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lolwut


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New Day losing already ... WWE in 2014


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What have I missed?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Can I just reiterate: Nattie :lenny


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Hell they didn't even win on their Raw debut. Why hire black people?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

New day sucks


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day gone already?????


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

So much for that.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that didn't last long.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So New Day is already Eliminated?? :lol :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Day, Same Jobbers


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. Neidhart eliminates the New Nation


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Just realized New Day is basically The Black Usos


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

YES!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

:lol Burying the New Day already wow just wow...

WAIT... IF THEY HAVE BEEN ELIMINATED.... THAT MEANS!

NO NO NO NO NO!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

New Day jobbing already. :haha


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

More bitches, this is pathetic. Why is Cesaro in this mix?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tavernicus said:


> Natalya is perfection. Use her you fucks.


I was thinking about that. New Day should be trying to holler at that pretty White girl. 

I figure since WWE is in the spirit of stereotypes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Already jobbing.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The USOs are very popular in Oklahoma.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I liked that swerve


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

same day! lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Meanwhile, yesterday...

*(Majority Of) WrestlingForum: 'I RESPECT VINCE McMAHON'*

This episode sounds like horse shit and I'm not even watching it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Doesn't look like a new day for Kofi to me. He was jobbing just like that before. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Well that didn't last long.


They shucked. 

They jived. 

They jobbed.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:lel


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Fucking Usos, I'd rather have A New Day back lol


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

How the fuck do the Usos have a documentary? :lol They haven't done shit until this year.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lol, they're done already. Guess one week was overestimation


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As much as I love Cesaro and like Kidd, The New Day shouldn't have been eliminated. Fucking blasphemy. >:\


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, they lost already. Bright future those guys have. Bright, bright future.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

What did you expect they debuted on smackdown. Mexicools all over again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Well that didn't last long.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I guess Vince said that's enough for Ferguson, they've grieved enough.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Usos lost belts months ago, and they still the most over Tag Team!!!!!


USOCRAYCRAY!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Fucking Usos. fuck off.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tavernicus said:


> Natalya is perfection. Use her you fucks.


Use a talent female wrestler correctly? In the WWE?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Another break :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Remember the days we all thought Cesaro had a chance?








You Thought wrong dude..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How many goddamn commercials is this already.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I would have LFMAO if they went to commercial DURING the pin.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

new day same result lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> I liked that swerve


Bunny and the guy the Bunny humped in the ass vs Sandow and Miz for the tag titles.

So much fun :cole


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

ANOTHER break? 4 in one match? Jesus christ


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This match is trying set the record for most commercial breaks


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Holy shit these commercials are killing this show


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> Wow, they lost already. Bright future those guys have. Bright, bright future.


guess its not a new day for the black wrestlers of the WWE

:dance


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Three commercials in one match?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can't wait to get that DVD when it comes tomorrow.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Tyson Kidd literally held the black man down
for 3 seconds 

strong debut


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> As much as I love Cesaro and like Kidd, The New Day shouldn't have been eliminated. Fucking blasphemy. >:\


Why they are just jobbers


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

We're getting quite the number of commercial breaks tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> :dance :dance :dance


:bow


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Usos gonna get pinned during the break on the app. :lel


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

They couldn't have gotten one of these commercial breaks out of the way during the rambling opening segment?


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

JBL: New day was yesterday :clap


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

hope Kidd & Cesaro r realli a team, not jus a one time thing.
by the way jingle all the way 2, lmaoooo trash!!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

not feeling it tonight

we're back to super cena and the anon gm

mainly tuned in to hear crowd react, but they suck ass.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Back to the cotton fields?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Are they trying to use one match for 5 fucking segments? That creative!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SideTableDrawer said:


> We're getting quite the number of commercial breaks tonight.


They need the ad revenue to make up the lost from people not buying the network.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> Back to the cotton fields?



TOO SOON.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Why they are just jobbers


You spend a few weeks airing vignettes and repackaging 3 guys and they lose their second match on their Raw debut in a clisterfuck tag elimination match bombarded by commercials.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

its gone


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

Its good they got eliminated that way. They can feud with Gold/Cody now, if they won and had a title match and won/lost it would have been rushed and made them look worse. Mizdow would get cheered over new day.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The many commercial breaks just shows how much WWE today is hurting for cash. They let the world advertise through their show, and even at the live arena they are showering the audience with advertisements. 

WWE in 2014.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Adverts are totally destroying any flow of this match. Really not enjoying Raw so far.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Doesn't it bother vince that they advertise Lucha Underground during RAW commercials?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> not feeling it tonight
> 
> we're back to super cena and the anon gm
> 
> mainly tuned in to hear crowd react, but they suck ass.


Yeah, Punk should've done the podcast before the Raw in Brooklyn. They would've given WWE HELL that night.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MysticRVD said:


> Dat racism.
> 
> It can't be possible someone thought this gimmick would get over.


Agreed


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Swing please


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Who are New Day?


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

virus21 said:


> They need the ad revenue to make up the lost from people not buying the network.


Hahaha yeah forget actually improving the product and making people actually want to buy it!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Usos got chubbier


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Advertyson Kidd and Commercio (with Adtalya Adhart) vs. the Usomercials.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

All this midcard heels being used already...I s2g if Swagger jobs to Rusev in OK...fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

When the fuck did they decide Tyson Kidd is worth 10 minutes on Raw?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whenever I see nattie :yum:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

FUCK THE USOS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Who are New Day?


Kofi, Big E and Xavier Woods aka the Faux Soul Brothers.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EdgeHead 4 Life said:


> Hahaha yeah forget actually improving the product and making people actually want to buy it!


But that would actually require effort and we all know that WWE is against that


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I hate the Usos.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

fuck you uso's i hope you DIE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bullshit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

These clowns :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Usos got chubbier


Next stop: Bitch Tits.

:rock


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

if adam rose and the bunny win.


i'm turning off the channel. Ill be back next week though.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, Adam Rose!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Fuck off Usos.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Something tells me the Bunny and Rose are going to win.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

How can JBL say NEW #1 contender without turning a gun on himself


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...are you fucking kidding me. Seriously if Adam rose and the fucking bunny win...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

L-M-F-A-O if these fucktards win this bullshit.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

And once more: Nattie :lenny


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i wonder who's going to win this


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we have a shock appearance by Ascension and have them bulldoze these guys... jesus how fucking boring.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The Usos are literally cancer.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Please let the goddamn Bunny win lol.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JBL doesn't even remember how many teams are in this match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rose and the bunny.....why the F*ck not.....This Raw :lol


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

FUCK THE USOS....


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

To not confuse WWE writers, the team in the ring always gets pinned by the next team. :clap


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hide your asses, here comes the Bunny.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well now I have no choice but to root for the Bunny and Rose.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole, I think we know there's someone under the fucking bunny costume. Stop fucking mentioning it.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Do you all really want the Bunny/Rose to win? the usos arn't so bad.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

SP103 said:


> When the fuck did they decide Tyson Kidd is worth 10 minutes on Raw?


When he developed an awesome gimmick. He's already a great wrestler.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

JBL just gave it away.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rose and Bunny fpalm you cannot be serious


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Can't fucking believe they dedicated this amount of time to the fucking tag team division and we're either getting the Usos (again), or Adam fucking Rose as the champs.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Who ever is performing as the Bunny must be sweating his ass off in that suit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Adam Rose and The Bunny' :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Fucking GOAT tag team right there.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yo Ambrose, I don't remember the AE having a fucking bunny in a number one contender's match.


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

fuckin bunny


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh for fuck sake. Is this really what the tag division has come to?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So now Naomi is going to do things with the USOs? Um... okay?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Someone shoot King.

You'd be doing him a favour.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's fucking obvious who wins, Bunny and Mizdow they believe will be a fun :cole match. Garbage.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Adam Rose and the Bunny are dumb, Tyson Kidd can't sell a kick properly. This is a shit segment. Luckily the Usos, Star and Goldust, and the New Whatever's are pretty good


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn you NFL!!! You just had to put on The Jokes and Fins tonight.. Damn you Damn you to hell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm starting to really dislike the Uso's. So, I'm fine with the fucking bunny and that other dicksucker winning this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I actually like the Usos :/


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Naomi cameo.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bunny Bomb :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why does Adam Rose now look like a mix of coked out Johnny Depp from the Carribean pirate movies and Christopher Walken in Peter Pan live?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team Rosebuds! 

Dat sunset flip powerbomb by Bunny tho. :clap


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Yo Ambrose, I don't remember the AE having a fucking bunny in a number one contender's match.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> Oh for fuck sake. Is this really what the tag division has come to?


the tag team division has been shit for years.. why this surprises anyone is beyond me.

I would rather have the Uso's win then a damn bunny.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The only we this can be somewhat saved one day is if Kruger comes back

Boring Usosssssss


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

I hate everything.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What kind of bump was that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

more of th same BS in the tag team division god forbid someone new gets shot

The USOS should change their name to the CENOS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Something tells me the Bunny and Rose are going to win.


So much for that lolzzz.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

oh please no not again

I've Uso'd-nough


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

I feel stupid watching this. Anyone else?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank god the bunny/adam rose aren't the number 1 contenders.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LMAO the bunny had to turn him again, cause the Uso wasn´t ready. *dead*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn the Usos really are the Cena of tag teams


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck off Usos


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

And the guys nobody wanted to see wrestle for the titles are the #1 contenders


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This bunny shit almost makes me miss Santino.........almost


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

usoswinlol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This show is booked by morons for 3 year olds... unless you are stoned out of your mind to think it's just a bad fucking trip.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp knew Rosebunny wasn't gonna win


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why did they change the look of bunny? He didn't look like that when Adam Rose first appeared.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh. Getting tired of these Next Generation Bitch Tits guys.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It was going to be either the Usos or Rose and Bunny

WE ALL LOSE


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

FUCK THE FUCKING USOS AND THEIR 1000000000000 MILLION TAG TEAM MATCHES FOR THE CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I genuinely despise the fucking Uso's.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WWE Tag Division: Usos vs somebody


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eh, I like the Usos, but would've preferred someone else to get the tag title shot. Better than the Bunny and Rose though.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Get a new face tag team ffs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bunny vs. Sting. WM31. Book it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's fucking obvious who wins, Bunny and Mizdow they believe will be a fun :cole match. Garbage.



Whoops


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Unpopular opinion here but I am more than happy the Usos are number 1 contenders


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> What kind of bump was that?



He said it was a staph infection.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

So... instead of getting some fresh faces in the tag title picture like New Day or Cesaro/Kidd, we're going to see the Usos, once again, competing for the title? Ugh.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> So now Naomi is going to do things with the USOs? Um... okay?


Betray them to join a heel-turning New Day?
...I'd better not give them ideas.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Usos are Cena in Tag Team form.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

The GOAT MIZDOW!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sandow with the toy belts. :heston



Midnight Rocker said:


> I actually like the Usos :/


Same. Haters gonna hate. :I


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

* Why the fuck is Adam Rose and The Bunny still teaming up?*


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Naomi got the wagon son


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Which of the tag belts are the toy belts again?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cole, Lawler and JBL with a bad rabbit pun each


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why isn't Sandow mimicking words now?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How is Naomi not laughing :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Mizdow a ray of light in this 0/10 Raw


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Bunny vs. Sting. WM31. Book it.


And then it's revealed that Undertaker is the Bunny.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This show isn't for adults. Jesus christ.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mizdow is too much lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

When did these two become champs? I'm sooooooo behind


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Twerking takes talent? This is news to me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz got jungle fever.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao MIZDOWWW


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

miz, you have a wife


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

EdgeHead 4 Life said:


> I feel stupid watching this. Anyone else?


I feel highly smart to be awake at 3 am watching a bunny on a ring...

Oh, wait...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

At least Rose and the Rabbit didn't win.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

VINCE!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Namomi to be on casting couch website very soon


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vinny Mac!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sandow with the invisible business card.

:lmao

Ugh. Not this old geezer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

VINCE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Whoops


Yeah I guess they went the shocking way of Usos being in a tag title match.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

There's our crazy grandpa.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Woah the fake tanner all over Mildew's hand is gross.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Brandough said:


> Naomi got the wagon son


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Kinda lame, but Usos will put on a solid match with Miz & Mizdow, without a doubt. Would have liked to see The New Day at least get one win under their belts.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Guys, maybe we should write some lines for Naomi in this segment or somethin........NNNAAAHHHH. Just stand there like a statue." - WWE Creative


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

It's da baws! :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe I missed something, but my does Mizdow have 2 tag belts each?? Where did the other 2 belts come from?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"My God, these cell phones are so small" :vince5 Cranky


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Vince is here! Hopefully he'll do away with that anon. GM crap. They let us down with that storyline the last time so I'm not so hopeful this time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vince needs to get off TV.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> This show isn't for adults. Jesus christ.


There's more hardcore content on the Disney Channel than on this pathetic ass show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Eh, I like the Usos, but would've preferred someone else to get the tag title shot. Better than the Bunny and Rose though.


should have been a new day.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe I missed something, but my does Mizdow have 2 tag belts each?? Where did the other 2 belts come from?


Miz keeps both belts for himself. Mizdow gets stuck with replicas.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You know I thought maybe the Bunny and Rose would win so they could break up on a ppv and actually have some sort of spotlight on Rose as he turns heel. I liked that idea. Plus we would've had a new tag team in the division... even if it was the Bunny. But nope, right back to the fucking Usos. If the plan was not to let Rose turn heel in a title match, why not just give the damn win to the new team you've been promoting? It's senseless.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

THANK GOD Rose and Bunny didn't win, but then again it probably means they will have a match at TLC. ugh..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People still marking for Vince.

:ti unkout


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Checked the app on the vote for AJ's partner... the three choices were so stupid I immediately closed it. This company is fucking clueless.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Awwwwwww shit, here we go.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe I missed something, but my does Mizdow have 2 tag belts each?? Where did the other 2 belts come from?


Stunt titles


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Network plug from the guy that brought us this product?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Namomi to be on casting couch website very soon


Given what Miz has been in, how desperate would Naomi be to do that? And more importantly, would Mizdow get a stunt Naomi for the shoot?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Vince!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe I missed something, but my does Mizdow have 2 tag belts each?? Where did the other 2 belts come from?


They are the replicas sold on WWE Shopzone


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

this so far has been fucking garbage


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Vince gonna come out and take shots at Punk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Apparently Noami developed a mute gimmick on Superstars last week. Look at her. Breaking barriers.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Vince needs to get off TV.


Steve Austin podcast with Vince McMahon tonight is the reason most people are watching tonight


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> should have been a new day.


Why? So the crowd can not react to them in favor of Mizdow?

They shouldn't have been in the match.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Checked the app on the vote for AJ's partner... the three choices were so stupid I immediately closed it. This company is fucking clueless.


Name them.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Miz keeps both belts for himself. Mizdow gets stuck with replicas.


Oh ok I forgot about the replicas!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

that's right girl ... fukk your man and get that paper.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sign up for the Network to see me talk to Austin. :vince5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Someone on Reddit made a good point, if Vince is here and he's doing a live podcast, does that mean Austin's here too?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

No Chance That's what Ya Gots


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I doubt Vince will do anything but plug his podcast with Austin.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

The next few hours will prove if Vince has balls or if he's a coward hiding behind his old bitch of a wife


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bad For Business said:


> Someone on Reddit made a good point, if Vince is here and he's doing a live podcast, does that mean Austin's here too?


The live podcast is after RAW.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Stad said:


> Vince gonna come out and take shots at Punk


That would just be fantastic. But I don't really think it's going to happen. But I hope it does happen.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> People still marking for Vince.
> 
> :ti unkout


Be something if Vince went out to the ring and mentioned CM Punks interview.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bkfestivus said:


> I doubt Vince will do anything but plug his podcast with Austin.


Of course. It's not like he's good at anything else.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Where were the matadores? Arent they a tag team?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Who cares about this geezer?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> Apparently Noami developed a mute gimmick on Superstars last week. Look at her. Breaking barriers.


Why talk when she can ♫SIIING!♫
Auto-tune action on the app.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Holy fuck we are going back in time.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like Seth Green


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seth Green oh Boy


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Name them.


Alicia, Naomi, Nattie... Nattie is the best but we've already seen her rip into the TD before and Alicia has just finished her little "I'm your partner!" run. It's like they don't care. O right, they don't.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

didnt this motherfucker host raw already


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Vince coming out to fire JBL for spoiling that ending with his premature call of the usos as #1 contenders.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

There can't be two Seth's in one building.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fire Chris Amann


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth Green.

Dat D List celebrity. Right up WWE's alley.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> There can't be two Seth's in one building.


I'd love to see a curbstomp to Seth Green


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at WWE pretending the Slammies aren't rigged. Hilarious.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

FUCK. Not guest hosts. I'd prefer the computer being a permanent GM over that shit.

...So this means the laptop is actually a "guest host" tonight huh.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Love Rowen and the Cube haha


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well Seth green is an improvement on previous guest hosts.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Seth green could be Sami Zayn's stunt double.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so is there any question that Rollins shouldn't be superstar of the year.
He has to be the obvious choice.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Seth green is actually funny, very intelligent, and is a wrestling fan, so this is good look.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Just put on Naomi's song and









*


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

143. So Rowan is autistic.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stad said:


> Vince gonna come out and take shots at Punk


Probably not a good idea seeing that Punk is suing and slander on Live TV could be $$$$.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

So Rowan is an idiot savant. Vintage WWE. :cole


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Here comes the money!!!!! Million dollars! Here comes the money. Money, money, money, money, money, money, money. $ millon dollars$


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This host sucks


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Eric Rowan whataguy!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Alicia, Naomi, Nattie... Nattie is the best but we've already seen her rip into the TD before and Alicia has just finished her little "I'm your partner!" run. It's like they don't care. O right, they don't.


What the fuck is wrong with this fucking company? Of all divas they choose those 3. fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He doesnt like bullies, asshole. He made that clear last week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So he has all that going for him, but he joined Bray's hillbilly goatfucking cult.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He's a booooooley! :lol


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Guest hosts again.... how boring and 2009


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rowan is a Genius


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They really have no idea what to do with Harper and Rowan :lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Suddenly, exposition for Rowan. Lots of it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Why talk when she can ♫SIIING!♫
> Auto-tune action on the app.


I haven't seen it, but it can't be any worse than Cameron I bet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bkfestivus said:


> I doubt Vince will do anything but plug his podcast with Austin.


And plug his hair

:avit:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy fuck, 2 more hours of this nonsense :floyd1:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

You mean his IQ is higher than mine? 

:sadbron


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Time to hear Erick Rowan's theme!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This show must've been rewritten 5 minutes before Raw started.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show you were fucking a jabroni back in 99 when Rock was burying your ass to hell.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> so is there any question that Rollins shouldn't be superstar of the year.
> He has to be the obvious choice.


Lesnar is winning that why he booked for that night


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I would have laughed so hard, if he had asked: And with all that going for you, why can´t you solve this rubix cube.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What the hell :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

People still fall for all these Big Show turns :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vintner unk2

Thanks for the condescending factoid, WWE, that we already knew. Typical WWE treating its viewers and audience like idiots


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This crowd sucks dick.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show is like the least reliable person on the planet. If I was his brother, and I was failing off a cliff and dying, and Big Show was the only one there that could possibly rescue me, I'd be prepared to die.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

DUN B A BULLI BEG SHAW, B A STUR!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

AH DUN LIKE BULLIES!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Heel Big Show is actually tolerable TBH. Him yelling at the crowd is fairly entertaining.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That theme is fucking sweet.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm marking out braaaaahhhhhh


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Too bad they were in Oklahoma tonight. Could've had some nice Punk-related chants with a decent crowd.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Why does this colossal flip flopper get all this mic time in 2014?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yo this theme :maury


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Why the fuck does Rowan have an Asian theme?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rowan has developed multiple ticks. 

Or contracted multiple ticks...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE in 2014: Bullies, Bunnies, and Bigots


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Didn't they say Vince was next?...


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

My gawd, what an horrible theme for rowan... It's quite letargic at this time of the day


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

wtf is this crap. I wanted to see Vince.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*There's a progression WWE has made in the past several years; a steady, almost non-visual progression they have made.

The last months including this crap have made it bomb hard, I don't know if it's mid 90's bad or 2009, it's a total waste of time, I'm thankful I can put it on and fall asleep to it.*


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Big Show's knees going from under him.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> That theme is fucking sweet.


Amazing. I'm liking the Rowan Character a lot. Like the whole Genius Idea.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not sure what that interviewers name is but that's quite the amount of research he done. Essentially gave us Rowan's character. Now can he just go speak to all the other non direction mid carders and try give us reason to care about them too.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> So he has all that going for him, but he joined Bray's hillbilly goatfucking cult.


But the Godwinns 2.0 faction is epic according to the IWC.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

In b4 big show face turn


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

New Years isn't far away. Book another Big Show face turn. Someone in WWE has to wear diapers


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Too bad they were in Oklahoma tonight. Could've had some nice Punk-related chants with a decent crowd.


"STAPH IN-FECTION." (Clap clap clapclapclap)


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*sigh* the writing in this show is deplorable.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE needs to release Rowan's new theme online.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Why does this colossal flip flopper get all this mic time in 2014?


Iron Clad contract


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

And now Show slows it down yawn


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Does Rowan have a black eye?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rowan with The Wyatt Family: A destructive brawler that was child-like to the point that he could be controlled by Bray

Rowan post-Wyatt Family: A Renaissance man that is heavily hinted as being autistic


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait...SETH GREEN? :lmao

BUT NEVERMIND DAT VINCE YOU'RE MY HEWO TIME TO MARK OUT VINCE IS HERE

Seth. Cunting. GREEN.

IN 2014.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Its Two Thousand and Fckn Fourteen - Why is Big Show still flipflopping between a Heel and face?

Just retire..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Too bad they were in Oklahoma tonight. Could've had some nice Punk-related chants with a decent crowd.


IF only Oklahoma still didn't only have dial up 56k internet, maybe they would have heard the Punk podcast.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Shamans said:


> Amazing. I'm liking the Rowan Character a lot. Like the whole Genius Idea.


He's an idiot savant, and it's insulting.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I could have bought the IQ ... but an expert wine maker? are you actually taking the piss out of me?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know why people rag on Rowan's theme. It's really good, and fits his childish personality.

Also, adding in a borderline genius part could actually work.

Wine-maker, however, is dumb lol


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

JBL is such a dumb cunt.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> But the Godwinns 2.0 faction is epic according to the IWC.


It could have been, but since they broke them up don't try and backstory the obviously mentally-challenged redhead Bray took control and expect people to buy it.


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

So Rowan's gimmick is that he is autistic?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JBL owning the you sold out chants. He is so right!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

big show is gassed, time for a sleeper hold


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Big Shows gravitational pull sucks the goddamn life out of everything.


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

Everytime When Rowan song hits i think its Ultimo Dragon.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Right JBL, we get it. Big Red.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Im done with this company. Today was the final straw for a while.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

SPROUTS BUCKET said:


> Wait...SETH GREEN? :lmao
> 
> BUT NEVERMIND DAT VINCE YOU'RE MY HEWO TIME TO MARK OUT VINCE IS HERE
> 
> ...


could use your inpout ...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/1487794-recording-music.html

trying to catch these sales.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Howmuchdoesheweigh said:


> So Rowan's gimmick is that he is autistic?


Yes.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> JBL is such a dumb cunt.


Typically I hate these assholes on commentary but JBL made a good point about the fans and their lack of creativity. Literally every heel turn these days is " YOU SOLD OUT!!! "


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This product feels lifeless. Vince, you entertainer you!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Howmuchdoesheweigh said:


> So Rowan's gimmick is that he is autistic?


or more aspergers since he is high functioning autistic


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Was that Big Blue, JBL?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Why the fuck does Rowan have an Asian theme?


Banjo for his hillbilly character, bells for his childlike simplicity? Something like that.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Emma and Erick Rowan's characters are there for the audience to "relate to."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Inb4 "This match is a GEM!"

:ti


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show is disgustingly fat


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm sorry, but the only thing i see in rowan is a "reverse sheamus", as they said last week


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Vince is just going to promote the Network and tell us to "HAVE SOME FUN, DAMMIT!" 2014 Vince is senile and old and needs to retire.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Rowan with The Wyatt Family: A destructive brawler that was child-like to the point that he could be controlled by Bray
> 
> Rowan post-Wyatt Family: A Renaissance man that is heavily hinted as being autistic



^ This. :ti


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I like how they are calling Show, the Giant now. Took them 15 years to recognize his old WCW name.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

I think the stairs bounced and hit Rowan. He got a scratch.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh shit, Blood. Switch to the back!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Show is fucking terrible and the dumbass crowd falling for his constant turns are even worse


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

hahahhaa 5 star match

Instant classic


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> Im done with this company. Today was the final straw for a while.


Aww come on now. fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Emma and Erick Rowan's characters are there for the audience to "relate to."


More proof WWE doesn't know it's audience


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Big Show lost what miniscule credibility he had left when he couldn't even get up to fight Brock Lesnar.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Fucking hell, a 6 man tag containing Big Show and Kane. How boring can this RAW get?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao They can't even get the graphics right.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

When did Ziggler become bald with a ginger beard?


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

God damn it big show, you can't even drop steps properly.

The boss looking good in that suit tonight!!!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

6 man tag team match fpalm. 

who the fuck were those two?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

who the fuck were those 2 guys?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Wait Rowan and Big Show are in the main event?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Graphics botch.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Typically I hate these assholes on commentary but JBL made a good point about the fans and their lack of creativity. Literally every heel turn these days is " YOU SOLD OUT!!! "


Maybe because every heel turn these days features someone officially or unofficially joining and assisting the Authority.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shit. I hate tag team main events.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Rowan did not sign up for a step to the head


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince pointing at those two mongs.

Yep, that's your show, you old POS.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If Big Show and Rowan will be the main event, then this was 5 minutes they could have used on developing some other superstar.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy Fuck! VKM!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol wtf vince


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vince is ready :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Vince has lost it

FUCK


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

When I look at Rene I just get depressed. Never will I get a girl like that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Aww come on now. fpalm


They completely crapped all over every Paige fan today.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh shit that steel steps struck Rowan's head.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Renee is so goddamn beautiful.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:vince5 HAVE SOME FUN HERE TONIGHT, DAMMIT!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FUNNNNNNNN! :vince5 Like Bunny ass sex.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Austin confirmed he'll be asking Vince about Punk so this should be interesting!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Uhhh at WrestleMania 17, Lawler. You old cunt


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Vince is just going to promote the Network and tell us to "HAVE SOME FUN, DAMMIT!" 2014 Vince is senile and old and needs to retire.


Network, check. Fun, check. He didn't even come to the ring, and you already won.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that a reversible tie? I hope Austin makes fun of it on the podcast.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> They completely crapped all over every Paige fan today.


How have they completely crapped all over every Paige fan today?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Aww come on now. fpalm


It's getting close too... Raw is getting worse, the wrestlers I want to see are either ignored, put in short fillers, or given odd as feuds that just don't make sense. The actual wrestling fans seem to slowly be reaching that "you know.. I'll find something else. This just isn't worth it anymore."


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Nikki didnt kiss her way to the title
she fucked Cena


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

AJ is aging. She looks like she's 30 already.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So, i guess AJ's jobbing in about 10 seconds tonight


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is there any way to watch the podcast for UK guys?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Has it been explained why the fuck Brie is cool with Nikki yet?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Everybody vote Naomi.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh, please not Alicia or Naomi.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

:lenny AJ


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Didn't AJ win the title after fucking Punk?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> AJ is aging. She looks like she's 30 already.


Well considering she looked 14 when she came into the WWE I'd say that's progress.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KingLobos said:


> AJ is aging. She looks like she's 30 already.


Better than looking 12 no?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> AJ is aging. She looks like she's 30 already.


She's almost 28. That's almost 30. So, there's that.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

KingLobos said:


> AJ is aging. She looks like she's 30 already.


The matches with Steroid Girl took 20 years off her life.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I AM Glacier said:


> Nikki didnt kiss her way to the title
> she fucked Cena


:monta


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> How have they completely crapped all over every Paige fan today?


There is literally and entire movement on twitter tweeting the wwe the past 2 days that they want raw. It was so vocal that the Australian wwe version tweeted about it. Instead of making her an option to team with AJ they take her completely off the poll and put in Naomi and Fox.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> AJ is aging. She looks like she's 30 already.


Come to think of it, going from 14 to 30 in a matter of weeks *is* alarming. Definitely not natural.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Considering Nikki Bella's shit and John Cena's shit, I'd say talent actually is sexually transmitted judging by the evidence :draper2


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Everybody tunes into the Podcast:

1-20 mins : Stone Cold Product Shilling

20-22 mins : SC - Vince lets get the CM Punk stuff out of the way, scripted politic statements, nothing else.

22 mins : Talk about fishing

23 mins : 80% tune out*


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Is there any way to watch the podcast for UK guys?


I'd also like to know this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Didn't AJ win the title after fucking Punk?


Does it look like Punk had any backstage power, though?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Just a heads up : Advertised here in Pittsburgh the WWE is coming December 28th for a House Show and "You can see the return of Roman Reigns!"


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> There is literally and entire movement on twitter tweeting the wwe the past 2 days that they want raw. It was so vocal that the Australian wwe version tweeted about it. Instead of making her an option to team with AJ they take her completely off the poll and put in Naomi and Fox.


She will be on in a week or 2. Just be patient and please calm down.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Didn't AJ win the title after fucking Punk?



Difference is though that AJ displayed her talent long before hooking up with Punk. Bellas only got their pushes _after_ dating 2 top guys


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck is this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is there anything Rosa Mendez can actually do well?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Would paper bag Rosa and go to town on that body!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> AJ is aging. She looks like she's 30 already.


Is 30 is the new 50 in your book?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Rosa's face is awful.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fandango is still a jabroni


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

You're about to get your ass kicked again Justin Gabriel.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The old Fandango was better....


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fandango borrowing Los Matadors heel theme


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is Fandango a hispandex?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Finally something new and improved. 

LMAO Lawler missed Fandango already being there.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosa Mendes is legit useless.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Is there anything Rosa Mendez can actually do well?


Have a permanent clown face.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't believe this prick actually beat Jericho at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Time for FanDUNGo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Is there anything Rosa Mendez can actually do well?


Blowjobs?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Swaggy to get dropped by Fandingo.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Swagger better squash the fuck out of Fandickhead.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Heeey, its Jack Swagger. Just in time for me to leave the house.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Swagger theme belongs to Cesaro.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fandango doing a fandango - Shit.

Fandango doing a salsa - Still shit.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> She will be on in a week or 2. Just be patient and please calm down.


She shouldn't be going 3 weeks without raw time. BS


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Um...what?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Rosa Mendes is legit useless.


Michael Hayes says otherwise :wade


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DAT ACTINGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Can't believe this prick actually beat Jericho at Wrestlemania.


"We're all about FUN!"

:vince5


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Get a doctor!"
unk2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It's like Fandango's dancers get less talented every time. There was that hot chick, then Summer Rae, and now Rosa. 

At least Swagger's going to be jobbing.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Nah Zeb did. Old people and their joints.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Oh shit Rusev strikes!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

nice acting, Swag


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Gesst sum heulphss ...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO.....


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol at swaggers lifeless "get a doctor" That guy... so "talented"


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat acting.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Zeb tried dry humping Rosa. Poor fucker blew out his knee.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Did Lillian say Jack Swinger?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The fuck was that!?!?!?! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Difference is though that AJ displayed her talent long before hooking up with Punk. Bellas only got their pushes _after_ dating 2 top guys


And they sure have used their backstage powers to get record long title reigns and such from falling in love with two superstars they work with everyday...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is that Rosa or the Spanish maid from Family Guy?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I don't even know. Rosa is just so bad at _everything_.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MOTY


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This show fucking sucks haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta love Swagger.

"Who did THITH? Who did THITH?"

:lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

FOCKING BULLSHET


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This new and improved Fandangoo is soooooooo ass.:jay


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't Rosa a face a few weeks ago?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nevermind dat shit, here comes Mongo.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I want some of Rosa's Spanish treat.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

welp


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

OH NOES HES CALLING FOR A DOCTOR!!!

HES GOT A BROKEN LEG! GIVE HIM A Z-PAK!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

What the actual fuck did I just watch, fuck.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rusev beating up poor ol' Zeb. :cry


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :trips5


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Can't believe this prick actually beat Jericho at Wrestlemania.


I still don't understand why they can't give Johnny Curtis a chance with a good Gimmick, It's obvious he's got so much more potential an this.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Yay an ad. Why you stop Stone Cold podcast ad doe.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey, it's Jack Swagger not Jack Actor, maybe he can get some lessons from the Miz lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> This show fucking sucks haha


Contender for the worst episode of the year


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Zeb tried dry humping Rosa. Poor fucker blew out his knee.


I can't...you guys are just...


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

The real main event tonight is the fucking podcast :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Rusev babyface turn. :cool2

This Rosa chick is with WWE for 10 years?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*12/1 Monday Night Raw and the Anon. GM Bullshit*

Quick get a zpak


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Holy shit... halfway through and this episode is so doing its best to seperate from the pack of shit lately. Too bad they forgot "Better" was in the other fucking direction.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


lmao.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Something about Vince saying the word "Podcast" makes me chuckle cause we all know he has no idea or interest in what a Podcast is.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> I still don't understand why they can't give Johnny Curtis a chance with a good Gimmick, It's obvious he's got so much more potential an this.


His gimmick from NXT would be awesome on Raw.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> She shouldn't be going 3 weeks without raw time. BS


I have seen other divas in the past go through the same thing but when they get on. They do have surprises. So just please try to not overreact.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not one to complain but God damn this show is bad


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I miss when Lana use to talk and introduce Rusev. Put her back on the mic you idiots at WWE!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This Raw is literally the worst Raw I've ever seen. Hated everything (where's that advice animal by the way?)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HOW THE FRESH HELL ARE YOU GOING TO DENY THE OK CROWD FROM SEEING A SWAGGER?

Also, surprised by Jack NOT messing up that segment.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If Zeb was Kevin Nash's manager and Nash came to check on Zebs blown out knee. He'd blow out his own knees


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Something about Vince saying the word "Podcast" makes me chuckle cause we all know he has no idea or interest in what a Podcast is.


It ends up like Woody Harrelson's infamous AMA. "Let's stick to the topic, Austin, we're here to talk about the Network!"


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Rusev feuding with Swagger AGAIN? FFs


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> This show fucking sucks haha


agreed my friend


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

iAMcaMMAdian said:


> The real main event tonight is the fucking podcast :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's 2014 alright


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Rusev babyface turn. :cool2
> 
> This Rosa chick is with WWE for 10 years?


Possibly a modern-day Missy Hyatt :HHH2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rusev/Swagger?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WaheemSterling said:


> Rusev *jobbing out* Swagger AGAIN? FFs


Fixed it for you. 

Fucking stupid ass WWE.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

He needs a ZebPak. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I have seen other divas in the past go through the same thing but when they get on. They do have surprises. So just please try to not overreact.


Yeh well im waiting. SO far its looking like some straight up bs is going on in the back. I hope you are right though.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Isn't Rusev a bit above feuding with Swagless?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why can't that write a decent fucking show for once


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> I miss when Lana use to talk and introduce Rusev. Put her back on the mic you idiots at WWE!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Have to go back to Swagger. All the other patriots have turned heel in the last month.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Yeh well im waiting. SO far its looking like some straight up bs is going on in the back. I hope you are right though.


If you're watching just to see a diva, you need to learn to prioritise.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Loose Reality said:


> Have to go back to Swagger. All the other patriots have turned heel in the last month.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Half their upper card faces are gone.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I always like to try find the positives of Raw, however I'm struggling.

They jobbed out their new stable in an overly long tag match that lead to a not very creative number 1 contender.
The big show vs roawn stuff was pointless at this stage.
The "improved" fandango sucks
and there hasn't been any half decent matches tonight, and no backstage segements worth note to make up for that.

Very disappointing first half of the show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Loose Reality said:


> Have to go back to Swagger. All the other patriots have turned heel in the last month.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bring back The Patriot


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lana :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where the big boys play.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Lana.. oh Lana.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> If you're watching just to see a diva, you need to learn to prioritise.


What else should you watch for? Paige is hot, so there is that.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

LOOK AT THAT FAT KID ALMOST HAVING A HEART ATTACK SHOUTING USA LMAO!!!

#'Murica


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If Rusev was the one who injured Zeb, this can make him get that heat back and seem more deplorable.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Where the big boys play.


Look at the adjective


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I love when they tear in LOLMericans, keep it coming


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rusev was scared of Punk :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> If you're watching just to see a diva, you need to learn to prioritise.


Well, it's not like there is much better on raw than someone like Paige. BUt then that's why NXT is better... they use the talent they have to their fullest. Raw is... something. I mean, I could say something about portapotties and shit but that just wouldn't be true. Portapotties are more entertaining and at least leave you feeling better than when you went in.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Oklahoma only chant USA. Are they ********? ;o


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> If you're watching just to see a diva, you need to learn to prioritise.


Its gotten that bad that I am jut watching for a diva.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Lana is sooooooo hot


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Angle only thing can save this. But.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"For those anus who foolishly challenge me, you're anus will be crushed!"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I almost forgot Ambrose and Wyatt exists.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Get on your feet, people


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana's legs :moyes1


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lana is such a great troll. She is trying her hardest to be serious here.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He did the running face again :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If i were american, i'd rather be ruled by Putin than Obama


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what an overbooked mess


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Lana is incredible at everything she does


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Swagger with pop of the night lol


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn it Lana


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That's what he gets for hurting grandpa Zeb.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck, wkc_23 beat me to it. 8*D


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I pledge allegiance to the flag.
That The Miz is a ***.
He used to play with little sticks.
Now he plays with little dicks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger just had to run down to the ring with that stupid ass geek face.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm sick of this feud.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

ITH TWAGGA THIMETH!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ENOUGH of this stupid America vs Russia shit. We all know how this is ending

:cena5 :supercena :cena2 :cena3 :cena4


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Our writing sucks 
We have nothing but random unfinished angles 
And we wasted the last 10 years pushing only one guy

uhhhh
QUICK MAKE THEM CHANT USA A LOT


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Swagger runs like a child who's learnt how to run for the first time


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> He did the running face again :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Swagger and Rusev again ?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Swagger trying to injure Rusev like he did to Barrett with those throws to the barricades.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>



Why is he so awkward?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Russev & Lana are great talents no doubt;

But is this meant to be entertaining?, it's fucking longwinded and boring as fuck, I'm sorry.*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Loose Reality said:


> Angle only thing can save this. But.....
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Kurt Angle To Decide Between TNA Or WWE Tomorrow


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

who else youtubed naomi song? lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Damn it Lana


:Jordan:Jordan:Jordan


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know whether to laugh or cringe at this episode


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dr. Chris Amann checked over Zeb. It's just a sore toe he has


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Exactly why are we supposed to boo Rusev in this? Cause he is loyal to his country? or is it cause he is defending himself against a man who attacks him for no reason


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fuck, wkc_23 beat me to it. 8*D


:lol :lol You almost had it.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

So many fucking tag matches tonight. Long must be the anon-gm.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Swagger just had to run down to the ring with that stupid ass geek face.


He can't help it, Liner, that's his face.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wacka said:


> Exactly why are we supposed to boo Rusev in this? Cause he is loyal to his country? or is it cause he is defending himself against a man who attacks him for no reason


Rusev attacked Zeb in the back.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Dr. Chris Amann checked over Zeb. It's just a sore toe he has


A Z-Pack should fix it up and then him running the ropes.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539607314257301505


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Z. Kusano said:


> Dr. Chris Amann checked over Zeb. It's just a sore toe he has


News just in from Zebs twitter "Doctor gave me so many antiotics i fucking shit myself"


....

oh wait it just got deleted and replaced by "DAMN THIS POOPING RUSSIAN!"


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Lana is fuckin hot


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*That whole 15 mins + commercials was complete & utter filler; there wasn't an ounce of entertainment in that segment, I don't usually go off the handles but christ.*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

wacka said:


> Exactly why are we supposed to boo Rusev in this? Cause he is loyal to his country? or is it cause he is defending himself against a man who attacks him for no reason


No, it's 'cause 'MURICA! FUCK YEAH!

USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

My little cousin just said so many Mysterios :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I think i'm gonna need a z-pack to get through this raw


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Swagger trying to injure Rusev like he did to Barrett with those throws to the barricades.


This shows how deluded fans are.

Swagger threw Barrett shoulder first and has perfected his method and threw Rusev BACK first, to make sure neither his shoulder nor his neck nor his head make contact with it.

Even when wrestlers try and improve/fix their mistakes, ya'll like to bring them up again, even at the expense of intelligence. 



TromaDogg said:


> No, it's 'cause 'MURICA! FUCK YEAH!
> 
> USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!


To be fair, in kayfabe he just broke a 64 year old man's leg. :kobe

What the hell do you want? How is that not heel/assholeish?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Why do you fools think this shit will get better? Lower your standards and then it's not bad. Lol


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This has the be the most boring Raw of the year.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I think i'm gonna need a z-pack to get through this raw


Have antibiotics as well. Shitting after that would give you more entertainment than Monday night raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> I think i'm gonna need a z-pack to get through this raw


Just make sure you aren't wearing white pants.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Moving Ambrose / Wyatt to Smackdown was a bad idea, Ambrose was one of the few bright spots.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta love Lana


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *That whole 15 mins + commercials was complete & utter filler; there wasn't an ounce of entertainment in that segment, I don't usually go off the handles but christ.*


If you're going to go off the handle then go balls out.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tavernicus said:


> Why do you fools think this shit will get better? Lower your standards and then it's not bad. Lol


My standards for WWE atm can't get any lower


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why are they wasting sting vs taker on a raw


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Mizdow... finally some entertainment


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the game footage. Undertaker vs Sting on Raw :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why the hell does Sting have the Crow theme in that stupid ass video game, but not IRL?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"quiet on the set"

AVERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> My standards for WWE atm can't get any lower


Just try, you'll get the point where you can just laugh at it and not be annoyed at all.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

At least Lillian Garcia called him 'Mizdow' not 'Sandow' this week


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy fuck this show is bad. I can't believe people pay to go watch this live. The last 5 segments: Adam Rose & Bunny, Big Show winning by DQ, Fandango forfeit victory, Zeb Colter knee injury angle, Vince plugging an interview not even on Raw (including forced laughter from the commentators, a Rusev promo and now a Mizdow vs Matador match... for the love of God, how does it take 26 writers for this?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> why are they wasting sting vs taker on a raw


They want to get that out of the way so they have enough time for Fandango and the rest


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank god for this thread. Makes Raw bearable at least


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

MizDow with the loudest chant of the night...but faded.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Look out Zeb


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its Mizdow time!


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Chants for Mizdow...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


> News just in from Zebs twitter "Doctor gave me so many antiotics i fucking shit myself"
> 
> 
> ....
> ...


:booklel :sodone


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

we are 1h 35m in and literally nothing has happened. fuck


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Shouldn't Sandow be sitting in a chair right now?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Why is this stupid crowd so fucking bad? Whats wrong with Oklahomians?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

goldigga said:


> Thank god for this thread. Makes Raw bearable at least


That's how I feel. Thread is better than the show most weeks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Miz introducing her to the producers of Brazzers.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The Miz is clearly a taker, and clearly gets filled with something


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Jerry Lawler asked the stupidest questions to the Miz

-_-


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This shows how deluded fans are.
> 
> Swagger threw Barrett shoulder first and has perfected his method and threw Rusev BACK first, to make sure neither his shoulder nor his neck nor his head make contact with it.
> 
> ...



Christ, you never stop. Just accept that no one likes your weak ass fuck boy.:dance2


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

You know what Vince's agenda is? Watch the video on this link!
http://youtu.be/UzJ40Gqk2wk?list=UUYY-3Hmxjdz1aht0MS_jdHw


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> Shouldn't Sandow be sitting in a chair right now?



Plot hole...hmmm!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE game debut at #


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

goldigga said:


> Thank god for this thread. Makes Raw bearable at least


For me, the entertainment value of Monday Night Raw is 10% the actual show, and 90% the comments/trolling on this thread. I'd have most probably stopped watching altogether otherwise.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> The Miz is clearly a taker, and clearly gets filled with something


Rhymes with Miz?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

wtf lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Even avoiding the Paige option to partner AJ those 3 choices are so bad, why not have Emma so she can walk out on AJ and get some revenge for when AJ walked out on Emma :draper2? 

The only saving grace is having Alicia win then have Paige take her out backstage and replace her.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE game debut at #


BUT IT'S THE GREATEST VIDEO GAME OF ALL TIME DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> Why is this stupid crowd so fucking bad? Whats wrong with Oklahomians?


Not enough barbecue sauce and main event mustard in their diet


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uso knocked ol boy out like it was the streets:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:Jordan


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Mizdow is good, the act is wearing thin atm since it's had quite a long run now, but The Miz nails his part very well as well.*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So when did the Uso's turn heel?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why would Miz want your wife when he has Maryse you cunt


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Kick his ass, Sea Bass" :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Breaking Kayfabe :cornette


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Knocked his ass down! :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah shit just got real!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:maury

The Uso slapping Miz, jfc.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Rhymes with Miz?


Fizz?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn he layed that shit the fuck in lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao ......And the Usos are my favorite team.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

damn he claned miz's clock lol, miz was prolly like, I thought this was fake


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Kick his ass, Sea Bass!"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jimmy don't play that


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'Kick his ass seabass!' lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This has the be the most boring Raw of the year.


I usually don't agree with those "what a terrible RAW, one of the worst RAWs of the year" But tonight's has been fucking terrrribleee.

:lose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another face acting like a heel


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO. Awkward moment. Jimmy Uso, 


They even stopped his theme music.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kick his ass, SeaBass!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Goddamn, Jimmy with dat bitch slap. And Sandow's selling it too. :lmao


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

:lmao Sandow


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn Miz sold that like a fucking champ.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yay.. more Divashitshow crossover..


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Uso showed character for the first time in his entire career


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

"KICK HIS ASS SEABASS"

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Jesus, that was a stiff slap.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> For me, the entertainment value of Monday Night Raw is 10% the actual show, and 90% the comments/trolling on this thread. I'd have most probably stopped watching altogether otherwise.


^
What he said


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh USO crazy. Like Miz would ever trade Maryse for Naomi....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, do I suddenly like an Uso? lmao.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Why would Miz want your wife when he has Maryse you cunt


What's better one hot woman?

Two.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> another face acting like a heel


Thats kind of the thing now...over aggressive faces that seem like heels


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I'm here.....in time for another commercial break"..


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha the sound of that made it sound like Miz got absolutely clobbered.


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

That was a 10/10 slap.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Jimmy uso doesnt want his wife to be successful. Jerk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Ambrose was definitely right about Attitude Era being shit and the current product being better...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sandow is getting annoying now they need to stop the stunt double crap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Need a gif of that. I'm still laughing. My boy Uso let the hood come out of him. Washed Miz something fierce bama4

Ya'll seen how he walked up on him:lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Why would he go for Naomi when he has Maryse LMAO. Talk about a downgrade!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Okay, do I suddenly like an Uso? lmao.


Welcome aboard. They've only been putting in awesome matches for 2+ years now.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Whatever USO, I can't tell the difference joined the list of shit-grinning Faces-who-act-like-douchebags (Cena, Sheamus, JimJay Uso)*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now we need is for Naomi to team with AJ Lee so Miz and Mizdow can come out against Jimmy's warnings.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The lack of star power is starting to show


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

A toothbrush advert is more interesting than this Raw


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

overprotective weirdo


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So is Jimmy now an overprotective husband? Will be eventually become abusive towards Naomi in their on-screen relationship? Will actvist groups write letters to the network? Will Naomi.....wait this is Jimmy and Naomi, no one gives a fuck.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Lucky the ads are saving the show.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Is that some actual character development with the Usos I see? I like them, but they really need to stay away from the titles for a while.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Welp. On a sidenote although people have said nothing has happened.

I applaud the WWE for creating 2 tag team feuds for TLC
New Day vs the Dusts
Usos vs Mizdow

And the title match actually has some personal vendetta of sorts attached to it.

Good job WWE


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I just picture Undertakers dark entrance and five seconds in they cut to a electric toothbrush commercials. The placement is brilliant.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

kariverson said:


> Why would he go for Naomi when he has Maryse LMAO. Talk about a downgrade!


Why would Marc Mero go for Jacqueline when he was with Sable. 

It's called a storyline.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Welcome aboard. They've only been putting in awesome matches for 2+ years now.


don't get me wrong, I always enjoy their matches, but I never liked them as personalities ... but that changed me a little bit. 

okay, Bray, what shit have you got to say this week.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw and the Anon. GM Bullshit*



TheBkMogul said:


> Jesus, that was a stiff slap.


Slapped the snaggletooth right out of his mouth.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw and the Anon. GM Bullshit*



kariverson said:


> Why would he go for Naomi when he has Maryse LMAO. Talk about a downgrade!


Maryse aint making money like Naomi.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw and the Anon. GM Bullshit*



Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> The lack of star power is starting to show


And even then, they are holding Ambrose down......right before the return :reigns


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Pre show for the boring ass Slammys?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

darkguy said:


> Welp. On a sidenote although people have said nothing has happened.
> 
> I applaud the WWE for creating 2 tag team feuds for TLC
> New Day vs the Dusts
> ...


You my friend are early impressed then. They probably didn't even plan it, it just came together :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw and the Anon. GM Bullshit*



Headliner said:


> Need a gif of that. I'm still laughing. My boy Uso let the hood come out of him. Washed Miz something fierce bama4
> 
> Ya'll seen how he walked up on him:lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> The lack of star power is starting to show


starting to?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Why would Marc Mero go for Jacqueline when he was with Sable.
> 
> It's called a storyline.


Well technically Sable dumped Mero in that spot. And it's not like Miz is trading Maryse for Naomi, he's trying to get both.


Random black dude, time for a squash match.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

The snozzberries taste like snozzberries.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw and the Anon. GM Bullshit*



Medicaid said:


> Maryse aint making money like Naomi.


Nor can she shake that money-maker like Naomi...sorry.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

squash time


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Fuck this really is he worst Raw of the year, you think they'd want to put on a great show in the face of the CM Punk podcast last week, but its like they went the opposite way on purpose.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I kinda miss the Wyatt "DEH!"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


:LOL


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> starting to?


You're right


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ratedr4life said:


> Fuck this really is he worst Raw of the year, you think they'd want to put on a great show in the face of the CM Punk podcast last week, but its like they went the opposite way on purpose.


Punks interview had nothing to do with the product and everything to do with the backstage environment.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Entrance longer than the match probably


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

r-truth not invited into the new day. shady shit


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Time for Braydertakersting to destroy some Truth


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

PowerandGlory said:


> r-truth not invited into the new day. shady shit


And he can dance better than them too


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

R-Truth gonna git got.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Will there ever be a RAW is WAR themed old school RAW.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

wyatt vs r-truth :lmao they aren't fucking around tonight

cray cray oh god King fpalm


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw and the Anon. GM Bullshit*



SpeedStick said:


>


Immediately cleared to wrestle. Provided he could run the ropes.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> And he can dance better than them too


big e jumping around clapping is hilarious


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Haha that bitch slap to the Miz was fucking great hahahahaha


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

PowerandGlory said:


> r-truth not invited into the new day. shady shit


Fucking Racists.............


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Whos writing this show?


mid card story lines?

I didn't know those were possible in the WWE. 

Please keep whoever is writing this show the future writer for all programming.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Wyatt's intro is so dope.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So, Bray vs Ambrose in a TLC match? Will this be a pinfall for the win or something hanging over the ring?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


Camera man sold that nicely with the shake. Felt devastating.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

PowerandGlory said:


> r-truth not invited into the new day. shady shit


All dancing black dudes are equal. But some dancing black dudes are more equal than others.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can someone get me a gif of Jimmy Uso slapping the piss out of Miz' mouth? Will give rep, thanks :xmaskobe*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

cray cray fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't wait for R-Truth's new album to come out. :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jerry just said "cray cray"

Fuck this shit.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

I see WWE has gotta job all their black talent tonight.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh shit, i've just remembered we've still got the slammy's and the christmas raw to come, so this probably won't even be the worst show of the year


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

PowerandGlory said:


> big e jumping around clapping is hilarious


It is, have to agree with you there :lmao


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wait a sec R Truth is still employed :jordan


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hearing Lawler say "cray cray" just eliminated the last of goodness in my soul that was glad he survived that heart attack.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> Whos writing this show?
> 
> 
> mid card story lines?
> ...


Yeah, fuck that.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Did Jerry Lawler, a 65 year old man, just say "cray cray?"


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

Well that was the slap heard round the world, the rock really taught his cousin how to lay the smackdown!!!! My boy jimmy uso just owned miz's ass


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw and the Anon. GM Bullshit*



Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Immediately cleared to wrestle. Provided he could run the ropes.


VINCE GUNNA OWE HIM ONE THOUGH!

:vince3:vince3:vince5:vince5:vince2:vince2vince:vince6:vince6:Vince:Vince


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


*:wow That was fast!*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Hearing Lawler say "cray cray" just eliminated the last of goodness in my soul that was glad he survived that heart attack.


:lel


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Lawler is something else. He's SOOOOOO fucking terrible.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> Wait a sec R Truth is still employed :jordan


Along with David Otunga and Darren Young


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bray tapping his foot like he has to pee.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Truth could be jobbing in blue pants. Buried.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well technically Sable dumped Mero in that spot. And it's not like Miz is trading Maryse for Naomi, he's trying to get both.
> 
> 
> Random black dude, time for a squash match.


IIRC, it was Marc who purposely got Sable fired when played dead for the easy roll-up pin. Next night on RAW he came out with Jacqueline.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

wyatt is fuckin nuts lmao!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Lawler has always been fucking awful. JR just covered him.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Santa It Wasn't My Fault! said:


> Did Jerry Lawler, a 65 year old man, just say "cray cray?"


Not surprising considering his interest in young girls, and the shirts that he wears. :lelbron


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TNA has more starpower than WWE, if Cena left that would be it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So how long before Truth joins the dancing ********.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

And the crowd goes mild...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw is shit


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

This is making me miss WCW Thunder. Thunder was like the Super J Cup compared to this shit tonight. The entire 9-10pm hour tonight should be up for worst hour of Raw for next week's Slammy's.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Please don't talk Bray


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

3HOURRAWLOL


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> TNA has more starpower than WWE, if Cena left that would be it


If only there was someone funding them


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That lasted way too long for a squash match.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dean in 3...2...


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm so sick of the lunatic fringe nickname. Shut up Cole!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Wicked Abigail


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole That was a fun match. Isn't it great to see these guys having fun out there? It's what the WWE's all about.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Mannnn this raw has sucked


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

R-Truth, the J.O.B. Squad


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Random commercial break...........


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

and commerical


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Did the show just give up on itself?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Along with David Otunga and Darren Young


I GOT A STABLE IDEA! They can all sell fried chicken with concessions kane!

Its the Nation of NOMNOMNOMination!

NOT racist!

:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ad break during a post-match beatdown. holy fuck.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Time for my breaks.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

"What on earth is Bray Wyatt doing?!?"




:cuts to commercial:






vintage WWE. :cole


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

holy commercials batman!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wtf? lol, fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What could of been with Bray Wyatt. Now he's just a fat fuck that cuts promos that don't mean anything


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JM said:


> Dean in 3...2...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have buffer face watching this Raw


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Lord Humongous said:


> I'm so sick of the lunatic fringe nickname. Shut up Cole!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Yeah isnt a "fringe" like a "boundary". The Lunatic makes more sense.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Please save the WWE go back to 2 hours


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, now thanks to the commercials I don't give a flying fuck what he's doing!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> I have buffer face watching this Raw


:lol :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

tommo010 said:


> I have buffer face watching this Raw


I want to change the channel so badly... but the sick twisted part of me wants to see how much lower this show can go. This is absolutely dreadful.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Quick get Tables, Ladders & other shit into the ring for no Rhyme or Reason but to shill TLC! the plot in their fued has run dry & there's nothing to cover the fact he's doing it just to promote the PPV.*


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

if Michael buffer was the ring announcer. we would hear "let get ready to rum.... commercial


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

2 hour raws when we had autsin, rock, taker, hhh, hbk, foley, etc


3 hour raws when we have shit


makes sense


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> I want to change the channel so badly... but the sick twisted part of me wants to see how much lower this show can go. This is absolutely dreadful.


Cena still comes out later. It can get much worse.

:vince5


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jacob's Ladder film reference? LMFAO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Story time ft Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Loose Reality said:


> Yeah isnt a "fringe" like a "boundary". The Lunatic makes more sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It also means unconventional when used as an adjective but Cole still uses it wrong in that way


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Bible storytime with Pastor Bray.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

:krillin


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I wish I was there live so I could have seen Bray put a bunch of things in the ring.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> 2 hour raws when we had autsin, rock, taker, hhh, hbk, foley, etc
> 
> 
> 3 hour raws when we have shit
> ...


Then we need 4 hr RAWs so we get Austin, Rocket, 'Taker, HHH, HBK, Foley x2 - WWE logic right?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Its a shame Ted Turner got tired of toying with Vince McMahon over who could put out the better promotion. That's is the root to the reason why business as a whole is dead.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

If Amber's not gone by now...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God. Please no. I'm close enough to going to sleep.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw Jacob's Ladder a decade ago......


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is legitimately the worst RAW ive ever seen.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Jacob's Ladder film reference? LMFAO


He wasn't referencing the film.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I like Bray a lot but can't lie, he is becoming the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I've officially become disinterested in Bray Wyatt.

Thanks WWE for ruining the best character in a decade.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You know Wyatt wishes his promos made half as much sense as those of the Ultimate Warrior. This is just totally random BS.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Now Bray is going to get his ass kicked once again after a good promo


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

With Dean's hairline, he's not gonna be the Lunatic Fringe for that much longer


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JM said:


> I wish I was there live so I could have seen Bray put a bunch of things in the ring.


Just think. Next break, you could be watching the crew take a bunch of things out of the ring. Electrifying.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JM said:


> Dean in 3...2...


*THERE HE GOES!*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Dean saves the segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That pop with this crowd is like a big deal.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can we just post hot Diva pics to keep our sanity watching this show?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Pretty damn weak pop for Dean there...Damn

But i havent really been watching. Is it just that the crowd is shitty or something?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

There was actually some decent storyline progression with this Raw.

Feels like something huge is missing though. The Authority? Nah.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So this "TLC" match between Bray and Dean...is there going to be something hanging over the ring like an actual TLC match....or is it just going to be some lame ass pinfall shit?


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

20th brawl tonight lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena still comes out later. It can get much worse.
> 
> :vince5


Why do you do this to me... whyyyyyyy


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Tables and ladders and chairs, Oh my!


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

im out. last and impressive 1h 45m. That was bad tv.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

mattheel said:


> Pretty damn weak pop for Dean there...Damn


hard to pop for someone you know is definitely coming out. 

no surprise.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ambrose off the announce table on to The Wyatt :cole


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

I catch myself doing the same thing to bray when he talks that I do to a priest in church. completely zone him out


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Holy shit, WWE posted a vine that looks like Swags was legit crying/done crying.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> So this "TLC" match between Bray and Dean...is there going to be something hanging over the ring like an actual TLC match....or is it just going to be some lame ass pinfall shit?


It's an Ambrose match on a PPV, so it won't even have a clean finish.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cole selling that chair lol OH NO OH NO OH NO


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bray's face :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh no not the rocking chair. Now.................it's personal.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Ikea = buried


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Monday Night Brawls!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

So Bray's chair is like Undertaker's urn? Today I learned.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

you broke his favorite chair


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

HE KILLED THE CHAIR

THAT'S NOT PG! :trips7


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

oh no not the rocking chair this just got personal


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

He bought that chair at Cracker Barrel, Dean. CRACKER BARREL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Meh......


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BAH GAWD! THAT ROCKING CHAIR HAS A FAMILY DAMMIT!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"NO NO NO NO NO, not Bray's chair!" :cole Sold that shit like Mankind falling off the cell.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

He fucked up the chair I think we're about to see Wyatt turn it up a bit


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

For the first time someone has gotten under Brays skin? :lmao


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol, Dean with an ode to Scott Hall with the spooky finger taunt


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

why did bray attack ambrose at hitc? I already forgot


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm guessing that chair used to be Sister Abigail's?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Hopefully we'll actually get to see these spots they keep teasing at TLC


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

gif of bray's reaction plz


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you Wyatt and Ambrose for selling to me the entire TLC ppv in one segment :clap:clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bray mad as fuck. :maury Expensive ass cracker barrel chair.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Here's AMBROSE!!

Literally no fucks given, wow they're brawling!? it leads absolutely no where so there's nothing to be excited about; it literally is just play-fighting; A Stone Cold brawl is believable this shit-script the talents are given .. ugh

Unless Ambrose powerbombs Bray through the table from the top of the ladder just get this segment over with.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Breaking someone's rocking chair is as edgy as you can get in the PG Era.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This feud would mean so much more if either of these guys had any kind of build coming into this match. Neither guy has any kind of momentum and I'm sad cause I want to love this.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

PowerandGlory said:


> why did bray attack ambrose at hitc? I already forgot


BECAUSE REASONS


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lmfao, that chair destruction lmao.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

chair buried as fuck


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> So Bray's chair is like Undertaker's urn? Today I learned.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> For the first time someone has gotten under Brays skin? :lmao


Like a staph infection?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PowerandGlory said:


> why did bray attack ambrose at hitc? I already forgot


WWE creative.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Destroying a chair....really? fpalm


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

now bray cant get a break for his fat ass from the walk down to the ring


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

CHUCK E CHEESE'S HOLIDAY ARCADE said:


> BAH GAWD! THAT ROCKING CHAIR HAS A FAMILY DAMMIT!


lmmfao!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That pop with this crowd is like a big deal.


Can you really blame the crowd for being dead? Tonight's RAW has been fucking awful.


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

Im out, No idea why I watched I kept watching the last 2 hours.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bray can just get a new chair at Cracker Barrell for fuck sake :maury


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So... are we supposed to forget who the anonymous GM was?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Isn't Cena supposed to be in charge after his team won at Survivor Series? So couldn't he just say he is not going to put his #1 spot up at TLC?


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

so will lillian garcia announce kane as concession kane!?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Like a staph infection?


Its ok, Doctor Amman just said the chair only has "slight issues" and is cleared to support Brays fat ass at the dinner table.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse..


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> For the first time someone has gotten under Brays skin? :lmao


What about his proctologist?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Did we ever get a reason for the Brie heel turn?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Poor Paige


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

JBL - 'I'm voting for Nattie's husband's wife!' :maury


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Vårmakos said:


> gif of bray's reaction plz


What about Romain Reigns falling gif?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MANIC_ said:


> Lol, Dean with an ode to Scott Hall with the spooky finger taunt


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

dem hips on nikki. pwoah.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Bella Twins got no reactions. :HA


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki is so fucking hot. Damn.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL.

Lawler vote now. Match starts.

Almost as good as him setting up Fandango´s entrance, who is already in the ring.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

my god


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bella Twin entrance I think its safe to say the feud is done


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Meh, back to watching IYH 6 until the end...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

One just told the other she wished she was dead just over 1 month ago.. and now buddy buddy again.. this company..


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fucking hell, there's still over an hour left


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

ANOTHER FUCKING BREAK

This is surely a record


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Trifektah said:


> Did we ever get a reason for the Brie heel turn?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

CHUCK E CHEESE'S HOLIDAY ARCADE said:


> BAH GAWD! THAT ROCKING CHAIR HAS A FAMILY DAMMIT!


MY GAWD THE SICKENING THUD! THIS ISN'T FOR THE WEAK AT HEART FOLKS. :bahgawd

THE CHAIR IS BROKEN IN HALF, WILL SOMEONE PLEASE STOP THE DAMN MATCH. NEVER IN MY LIFE HAVE I WITNESSED THIS RESTAURANT QUALITY BEAT DOWN. DAMN AMBROSE STRAIGHT TO HELL :bahgawd


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well at least they aren't using Brie's theme.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So guys, I seen some good names for Tyson and Cesaro across the web so far.

Catsaro
Swiss N' Boots

Anything else?


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Paul12907 said:


> Its ok, Doctor Amman just said the chair only has "slight issues" and is cleared to support Brays fat ass at the dinner table.


Pwahaha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Isn't Cena supposed to be in charge after his team won at Survivor Series? So couldn't he just say he is not going to put his #1 spot up at TLC?


Hahahahahahahahaha puh-lease. They haven't addressed that since the PPV. You need to forget that right stip right now.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige should fn be there


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

So from all of the commercials for this film, the plot that I've taken for Jingle All the Way 2 is basically that a young family and a stranger in a hat watches as a fat hillbilly turns on his christmas decorations and electrocutes himself.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really think they tanked Raw in order to get more network subscriptions. That's more crazy and scarier than ever if you think about it. Very desperate shit.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Just got back from work. Looks like I didnt miss much.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

WWE puts out a shit product 
loses money
more ads
even shittier product 

vicious cycle


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

tune into total divas in 2 months to find out how the bellas got back together


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Finally at the only part worth watching


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

lemme guess Naomi will get voted for


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

WWE really couldn't think of a reason for Brie to want to become friends with her sister again...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SZilla said:


> So from all of the commercials for this film, the plot that I've taken for Jingle All the Way 2 is basically that a young family and a stranger in a hat watches as a fat hillbilly turns on his christmas decorations and electrocutes himself.


Still better than Twilight


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wrestle33 said:


> Finally at the only part worth watching


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> One just told the other she wished she was dead just over *1 month ago*.. and now buddy buddy again.. this company..


Your not suppose to remember that long ago.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> Did we ever get a reason for the Brie heel turn?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> WWE really couldn't think of a reason for Brie to want to become friends with her sister again...


The writers are just writing how girls are in real life.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Time for AJ Punishment for Punk :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't do that brie. You have no ass.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

WHY ARE THE BELLAS BACK TOGETHER

someone tell me


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

The main event should be awesome tonight.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm so confused with this storyline. I kinda don't care about it anymore.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Literally no reaction for either diva


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao who the hell likes Naomi? better yet is there any reason to vote for her?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Naomi


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

None of these should be cleared to wrestle, they can't run the ropes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically they need to take Oklahoma off of their "to visit" list.
Got damn this entire episode is dreadful.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

No pop. LOL.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This isn't even hyperbole: Naomi might have the best butt on the planet.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

WWE can't afford to make her a new damn theme song


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If Brie had tits and Naomi's ass :homer


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, let's chant CM Punk NOW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Let the cm punk chants run wild.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Good lawd! dat booty bama4


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

What is with WWE's weird obsession with pushing Naomi


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I wanna throw up everytime I see that Divas belt on a Bella. Blech.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and they turn down the crowd once the CM PUNK chants start ha ha ha


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

thingstoponder said:


> WHY ARE THE BELLAS BACK TOGETHER
> 
> someone tell me


BECAUSE
FUCKING
REASONS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That dropkick.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> This isn't even hyperbole: Naomi might have the best butt on the planet.


I've seen way better.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I normally don't get with the whole slamming Raw every week and have actually thought Raw had been generally decent as of late. But this Raw is a special kind of trash.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I just watched the first 2 hours of Raw in 10 minutes. Thank God for PVRs.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

cry:cry Fuck. I drifted off to sleep and my nap only lasted 10 minutes.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

There's just something comforting about the fact that these four girls are dating guys in the WWE


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> What is with WWE's weird obsession with pushing Naomi


:vince2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's been past 30 days, Lawler.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Nikki's ass is legit tho


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

AJ looking more and more like Hilary Swank


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wow, Cole pointing out total shit in a storyline, who knew.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

And here's the CM punk chants


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

All the virgins in the crowd chanting CM Punk.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

So much for those CM Punk chants

:ti


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ Lee chant for once


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Will Miz come out to do another once-over at Naomi.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Scotty Cuzz said:


> There's just something comforting about the fact that these four girls are dating guys in the WWE


unk3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ZOOM IN ZOOM OUT 
ZOOM IN ZOOM OUT 
ZOOM IN ZOOM OUT


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> What is with WWE's weird obsession with pushing Naomi


:datass


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Slient Alarm said:


> All the virgins in the crowd chanting CM Punk.


Those are not actually fat virgins.

They are just fatty deposits

unk2


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> cry:cry Fuck. I drifted off to sleep and my nap only lasted 10 minutes.


That's the worst. Even if you were super tired you can never fall back asleep.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

AJ has the most adorable lou thesz press ever


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> What is with WWE's weird obsession with pushing Naomi


AJ and the Bellas are three of the most over-exposed divas on the roster, and you're asking why WWE has an obsession with pushing NAOMI?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dreadful :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What was the fucking point of that match?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Imagine not liking AJ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> Time for AJ Punishment for Punk :mark:


Yeah boy, that punishment for AJ.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I wanted to see the rear view


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JBL: "AJ Lee could become the new Woman's--DIVAS' champion"


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Scotty Cuzz said:


> There's just something comforting about the fact that these four girls are dating guys in the WWE


unk


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So they clearly trying to win the heart of CM Punk back. Huge part-time deal probably been extended already.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

I guess Naomi was the right partner for AJ all along.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

St.Mick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey its Saint MICK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Paul12907 said:


> Those are not actually fat virgins.
> 
> They are just fatty deposits
> 
> unk2


:ti


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Mick you poor poor fool


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Noelle!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Why does this Santa sound so familiar?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Scotty Cuzz said:


> There's just something comforting about the fact that these four girls are dating guys in the WWE


unk2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Where's Alberto's car when you need it


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Foley doing Santa again fpalm

Noelle though :banderas


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I did order an nwo shirt today. It was cheaper to take the free shipping rather than use the promo code.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Haha


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

seriously why do you people watch? wwe has SUCKED for YEARS yet you continue to watch and complain. STOP WATCHING LIKE I DO


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Noelle Foley :yum:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Something for you Kane fans out there...


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

MICK FOLEY IS THE GUY WHO USED TO CLIMB DOWN MY CHIMNEY?!!!!!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

noelle <3


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

FOLEY IS GOD!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Noelle on RAW!!!!

AAAAWWWW SHIIIIITT!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam Foleys daughter is smoking


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NOELLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Mick Foley, how could you degrade yourself so badly....?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That his daughter?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Noelle :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking hell, I don't remember seeing a shitty Shopzone advert like this since around 1996 fpalm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

St. Mick, Noelle... we just need Candy Cane Dewey.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

uso's contenders again :fuckthis

i wanted tyson and cesaro to win


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Noelle Foley :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Was that Mick Foley's daughter? Noelle


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Was that Foley's daughter?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This is the worst raw of the year (apart from the appearance of Noelle) there hasn't been a single good match, even some of the terrible ones could offer that.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Bella jewelry?

If I had a girlfriend and gave that to her, I'd probably get slapped in the face.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

The divas match was the most enjoyable part of Raw for me. My opinion.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Noelle Foley god damn


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

NIPPLES!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mick and his daughter


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I will forever see Noelle as the little girl watching her bloody dad get hit in the head with straight chair shots in Beyond the Mat.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Cyber Sunday logo being brought back for Cyber Monday = The only noteworthy thing that's happened in the last half hour. :jordan5


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

For those who don't know, Noelle = Christmas in french.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Mick!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

im_THAT_legend said:


> MICK FOLEY IS THE GUY WHO USED TO CLIMB DOWN MY CHIMNEY?!!!!!


Yep that's how he lost an ear


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

That Main Event looks so depressing. What a god awful Raw


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

GOD said:


> seriously why do you people watch? wwe has SUCKED for YEARS yet you continue to watch and complain. STOP WATCHING LIKE I DO


>claims he quit watching
>still on a wrestling forum reading a live raw thread

okay bud


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

im_THAT_legend said:


> MICK FOLEY IS THE GUY WHO USED TO CLIMB DOWN MY CHIMNEY?!!!!!


That explains all the times that he got thrown off the roof.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> Was that Mick Foley's daughter? Noelle


Beat me to it. Pretty sure it was.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Domingo said:


> The divas match was the most enjoyable part of Raw for me. My opinion.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

im_THAT_legend said:


> MICK FOLEY IS THE GUY WHO USED TO CLIMB DOWN MY CHIMNEY?!!!!!


No that was just your uncle loaded on PCP.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd ravage Noelle in a "hardcore" match......falls count anywhere......in my bed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

She's so badd.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Wait.. Was that Micks daughter? Didn't occur to me until he said her name at the end.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> For those who don't know, Noelle = Christmas in french.


:shocked: Mind = blown


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Someone hurry up and screencap Noelle so I don't have to actually turn this shit on.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Remember everybody; The Attitude Era was trash-tv, garbage, middle fingers, crude & nothing special so take off the rose-tinted glasses and accept the TRUE sports entertainment!!*


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

another 6 man tag match main event that will end in DQ followed by a pointless brawl. :mark:


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> This is the worst raw of the year (apart from the appearance of Noelle) there hasn't been a single good match, even some of the terrible ones could offer that.


Lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Curb stomp or AA to end the show


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, looks like my time of giving WWE a chance again is about over. I'm gonna listen in on the podcast but this current product is dreadfully boring. Feels like a chore watching this now, I'm not enjoying myself at all.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

WaheemSterling said:


> That Main Event looks so depressing. What a god awful Raw


Be entertained Damnit


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bruce Blitz will be my entertainment of choice for later tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Curb stomp or AA to end the show


Or something else....outta nowhere?


:cool2


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

GOD said:


> seriously why do you people watch? wwe has SUCKED for YEARS yet you continue to watch and complain. STOP WATCHING LIKE I DO


It's an addiction, i follows the show because there's always hope for some awesome and unexpected moment (the rock cameo against russev)... But to get at that point there's so much [email protected] before, that i'm really thinking to change my priorities on monday...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Natecore said:


> No that was just your uncle loaded on PCP.


:lmao


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Remember everybody; The Attitude Era was trash-tv, garbage, middle fingers, crude & nothing special so take off the rose-tinted glasses and accept the TRUE sports entertainment!!*


:draper2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> That explains all the times that he got thrown off the roof.


:lmao
Goofier than a pet **** :jr


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wow, AJ sure is being "buried".

Fucknuggets, everyone of you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ambrose vs. Rusev. Guaranteed to end in a DQ.


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

randy needs to return desperately


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh well, only another month or two and the road to Wrestlemania will be underway. Hopefully it's more eventful than this year's.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

We're gonna have some fun friday night Mygull! :jbl


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Smackdown already looking better than this week's Raw.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd like to put my coal in Noelle's stocking.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I've been dreading Ambrose being fed to Rusev for ages.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL looks so bored.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How is this a bombshell announcement? It's logic. If Cena loses he shouldn't be the number 1 contender anymore.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Bruce Blitz will be my entertainment of choice for later tonight.


lol should be good

daffy duck (mg) will be sucking the balls of new japan the whole time prob. it's hard to make out w that lisp tho. sounds like his mouth is full of scope


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Curb stomp or AA to end the show


The return of the Superman punch.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I've been dreading Ambrose being fed to Rusev for ages.


It will obviously be a DQ/No Contest.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh god not this fat bald turd.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did Cena drop an F-bomb? :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Slient Alarm said:


> Wow, AJ sure is being "buried".
> 
> Fucknuggets, everyone of you.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Phaedra said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I've been dreading Ambrose being fed to Rusev for ages.


it will be a no contest when Bray runs in to get revenge for that defenseless rocking chair :jordan


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BORK LAZER!!!!


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> Or something else....outta nowhere?
> 
> 
> :cool2


THIS THIS THIS


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: Heyman. Best part of the show by default.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol Heyman burying the part time complainers


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lame excuse is lame Heyman.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I'd like to put my coal in Noelle's stocking.


I'd like to trim her tree.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Even Paul can't swing this.

It's shit having no Champion. Full stop.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heyman time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HA HA HA pathtiec WWE trying to explain how its special that brock isn't showing up to defend his title every PPV


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul Heyman saving the show as usual.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Is Heyman basically telling us Bork won't be here till Mania fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

In this Promo..

Blah Blah
Jusitify Stipud Decision
Obfuscate
Repeat
Blah Blah
Jusitify Stipud Decision
Obfuscate
Repeat
Blah Blah
Jusitify Stipud Decision
Obfuscate
Repeat
Blah Blah
Jusitify Stipud Decision
Obfuscate
Repeat
Blah Blah
Jusitify Stipud Decision
Obfuscate
Repeat
Blah Blah
Jusitify Stipud Decision
Obfuscate
Repeat
Blah Blah
Jusitify Stipud Decision
Obfuscate
Repeat
Blah Blah
Jusitify Stipud Decision
Obfuscate
Repeat
Blah Blah
Jusitify Stipud Decision
Obfuscate
Repeat


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Who is this Brock Lesnar he keeps talking about?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

dafuq is heyman talking about


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tell em Paul, Tell em about not needing to be there :tucky


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rock will be no 1 contender


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sting? His bones would break :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Sting would get destroyed lol.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

wait this company has a champion?


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, Heyman does have a point there


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

Heyman makes anything sound logical, haha.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

It's not that I want Brock on Raw EVERY week, but I want the title showcased on Raw every week.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Atleast WWE will *slightly* improve when Lesnar fucks off


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Who is this Brock Lesnar he keeps talking about?


Some guy that's not relevant. Never seen him before so I can't say.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gotta love Paul


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG? Rock vs Lesnar at Royal Rumble, setting up Rock vs Reigns at WM31


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

HHHbkDX said:


> Sting? His bones would break :lmao


Give him a Z-pac and he'd be good to go the next night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's gonna be Reigns.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How he is an authority when he's too much of a bitch to show up? Fuck lesnar and his reign. Just get the fuck out of wrestling you twat... even Heyman couldn't sell that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Heyman shitted on the IWC damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Main event already? Wow.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Already?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

a half an hour ME?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

No excuse will work Heyman.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Paul Heyman looks like a giant thumb with a face.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

isn't the main event some what early???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now this confused fuck has another shirt on. Cena is such a hoe.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I'd like to put my coal in Noelle's stocking.


Also works with "Yule Log" or "fruit cake."


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

heyman just set up stings retirement match..coulda mentioned a spoiler alert in the beginning of your rant paul e...


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

main event already? so we will have at least 3 commercial breaks if not more..... great..


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Main Event starting with 45 minutes left??


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA At the Lesnar hate. You motherfuckers are going to mark out when he shows up in 2 weeks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Gold promo by Heyman.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Paul12907 said:


> Give him a Z-pac and he'd be good to go the next night.


Yep and then make him run the ropes and all is well


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did she just call it worcesterbury MA ha ha ha


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Heyman is on the Mount Rushmore of promo guys.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

A 35 minute main event? &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

The name Sting gets cheers everywhere


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Rollins beats Cena, shouldn't Rollins, you know, become #1 contender?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Z-pak only works on Cena as you can see, he is at 100%


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Main event 7:25?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Just beautiful by Reverend Paul E :tucky


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Also works with "Yule Log" or "fruit cake."


But is wierdly creepy and scary with your kane avatar :S


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Main event now? Jeez, they really are running out of ideas, last week was pretty short, this week has been pathetic.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Great promo by Heyman 
but worst Raw in recent memory 

I'm out


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no. We have to watch Cena for over 30 minutes. :argh:


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Heyman waiting for the crowd to follow his name, awkwardly silent.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

20 mins of commercials incoming.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

35 minutes of this boring ass main event. Gawwwwwd.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> :HA At the Lesnar hate. You motherfuckers are going to mark out when he shows up in 2 weeks.


Of course.... That's why we hate him... For not showing up more..

If he showed up at least 3-4 things in 12 weeks then the hate wouldn't be as strong.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Also works with "Yule Log" or "fruit cake."


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> it will be a no contest when Bray runs in to get revenge for that defenseless rocking chair :jordan


LOL, I know you guys, it's late, but still, maybe they'll play it cool. 

Dean Ambrose: Destroyer of Chairs ... still we laughed it was very much in character lol


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

40 minute tag team main event. :jose


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A 6-man? Tag main events are fucking terrible.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mra22 said:


> A 35 minute main event? ��


Nah we still have 20 mins of adverts


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> Main event 7:25?


they probably want to be off the air by 11pm so the austin podcast can start right at 11


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

WWE is trying to get outta here and wrap this show up early haha they know its not going well


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Excessively ewrly main event. I sense some shenanigans coming at the end of this show.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Everyone complains but I'm sure when Brock does show up everyone will be marking like little girls, then you'll see that what Heyman said was true.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holyshit main event already?

Whatevs, bring the podcast! :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> :HA At the Lesnar hate. You motherfuckers are going to mark out when he shows up in 2 weeks.


Not really. There are plenty of us who are fed up with him. I'll only be happy because his returning means he'll piss off faster.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

over/under 3.5 commercial breaks during the main event.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

mgman said:


> Paul Heyman looks like a giant thumb with a face.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

heyman da gawd


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Will all of the entrants make it to the ring before the commercial break?
Find out after this commercial break!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm going to go ahead and declare Heyman as the only good part of Raw tonight.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> It's not that I want Brock on Raw EVERY week, but I want the title showcased on Raw every week.


At the PPVs, at least.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wwe so desperate for money they need 2 cena shirts pers show


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Anything happen in the last 20 min?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> HA HA HA pathtiec WWE trying to explain how its special that brock isn't showing up to defend his title every PPV


Hogan was never on television during his 4 year reign.


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> The Z-pak only works on Cena as you can see, he is at 100%


:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

guardplay320 said:


> Excessively ewrly main event. I sense some shenanigans coming at the end of this show.


Gotta get to the podcast on time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WaheemSterling said:


> 40 minute tag team main event. :jose


Its okay Mou. Don't cry, podcast is coming up!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Everyone complains but I'm sure when Brock does show up everyone will be marking like little girls, then you'll see that what Heyman said was true.


That's the reason we complain because we want to see him more............. fpalm


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> A 6-man? Tag main events are fucking terrible.


Unless the Shield were involved. I miss the Shield.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Only good thing about Lesnar not being on is I'm not subjected to Heyman every week. Good God that man grates on my nerves. Get him off my screen and keep him off until his idiotic 'client' comes back. And then put a gag on him.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena has the ugliest merch of all time


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

another 15 min cena promo before the main event


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Incoming 4 or 5 commercial breaks in this match.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Why's everyone surprised that the main event's early? This Raw's been having commercials every 5 minutes, so it's still going to be a standard length main event, just artificially lengthened by spacing it out with commercials.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HHHbkDX said:


> :HA At the Lesnar hate. You motherfuckers are going to mark out when he shows up in 2 weeks.


I'll mark out when he signs with UFC and I don't have to see his worthless ass again. He's only proven he has no damn love for this business and when he no shows all the time, then it's just a giant fuck you to the fans that love wrestling. Brock can fuck himself.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> :HA At the Lesnar hate. You motherfuckers are going to mark out when he shows up in 2 weeks.


I'm on record from day one saying the whole thing was a stupid ass idea.. Day One.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Everyone complains but I'm sure when Brock does show up everyone will be marking like little girls, then you'll see that what Heyman said was true.


I don't hate Brock, i love Brock... I just hate that he's the champion just because I like seeing the title in the main event picture of Raw.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think Vince is closing the show tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> Hogan was never on television during his 4 year reign.


Did that have a weekly episodic show that was already running for 21 years back then? And PPVs every single month? Comparing Brock hardly appearing with Hogan is compete bullshit. There's no comparison at all.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Its okay Mou. Don't cry, podcast is coming up!


Im in the UK so wont be able to listen :jose :jose


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This Raw desperately needs a 20 minute HHH promo


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is the podcast Network exclusive?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Austin, you couldn't hold a candle to the Corporation and Vince's Corporate Champion. :troll


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I swear to god Heyman can call you all fat ugly fucks and you will all say WOW EPIC PROMO from Heyman again!!!

Lets be honest that promo was shit


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"I ain't gon' ask no lame ass bullshit questions."

1st question: "Is Jawn Cena the greatest of all time, or is Jawn Cena the greatest of all time?" 


:vince2


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

no other superstars came out to the ring during the commercial. :drake1


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes Era said:


> Hogan was never on television during his 4 year reign.


He was not on the tv shows ,only on pay per views and special event but he was away cutting backstage promos for tv , Why wasn't Lesnar there with Haymon right now?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

silence for ryback. crowd. wow.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome back to...

*commercial break*

Raw, during the break, you...

*commercial break* 

Missed John...

Jerry - THE CHAMP IS HERE!!

*commercial break*

Cena overcome the...

*commercial break*

Odds once again.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

FEED.ME.ROIDS


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Did that have a weekly episodic show that was already running for 21 years back then? And PPVs every single month? Comparing Brock hardly appearing with Hogan is compete bullshit. There's no comparison at all.


Don't forget that he was damn sure on the house show circuit. People really have no clue about the pre raw era when they make comments like the guy you quoted.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

THE BIG GUYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I'll mark out when he signs with UFC and I don't have to see his worthless ass again. He's only proven he has no damn love for this business and when he no shows all the time, then it's just a giant fuck you to the fans that love wrestling. Brock can fuck himself.


It won't let me rep you again, but HALLELUJAH someone else gets it!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes Era said:


> Hogan was never on television during his 4 year reign.


Yeah 25 years ago.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck Ryback.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ry I'mverydumb Back


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I would mark the fuck out if Ryback said "it's clobbering time" :lmao


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

THE DUMB AS FUCK GUY!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wake up, it's feeding time :maury

get this clown outta here. nice sublim though


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

chosequin said:


> Drop dead gorgeous.












You goddamn right. :yum:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Austin video promo to close the show.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

southrnbygrace said:


> It won't let me rep you again, but HALLELUJAH someone else gets it!!


I'd rather have an AWOL Brock as champ than an ever-present Reigns


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why is Seth's neck so fucking thick? Wider than his goddamn head...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> I'll mark out when he signs with UFC and I don't have to see his worthless ass again. He's only proven he has no damn love for this business and when he no shows all the time, then it's just a giant fuck you to the fans that love wrestling. Brock can fuck himself.


Don't complain when Cena and Reigns hold the title for 9/12 months next year then.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm calling adverts when all the heels have entered the ring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> no other superstars came out to the ring during the commercial. :drake1


NOPE so they can intro the rest then cut to another comerical once they all out


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> You goddamn right. :yum:


God damn that's a body to have fun with :yum:


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice graphic glitch


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Raw with Luke Harper coming out last in the main event. Right after Kane that is.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Alright, Kane, you can stop wearing those stupid dress pants now, you flabby fuck.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> You goddamn right. :yum:


Wowwwwwww :floyd1:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like Harper just woke up. He must feel like the rest of us do about Raw.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why is Seth's neck so fucking thick? Wider than his goddamn head...


CrossFit Great Neck?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MAKE ME SNORE!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> God damn that's a body to have fun with :yum:


And with Micks genetics... You'd need to have JRs commentary when you're having fun with her...

GOOD GAWD SHE'S NOT HUMAN, :bahgawd


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Cunt. Cena. Cunt. cunt. cunt.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539606181417734144


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> And with Micks genetics... You'd need to have JRs commentary when you're having fun with her...
> 
> GOOD GAWD SHE'S NOT HUMAN, :bahgawd


SHE'S BEEN BROKEN IN HALF!!


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Rollins being a top guy is about the only good thing they're doing right now.

I miss Bryan and Orton. Reigns a little bit too.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> You goddamn right. :yum:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Black and yellow arm bands, black shorts and green fucking shoes unk2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> MAKE ME SNORE!


Go to sleep.
unk2


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena no selling Harpers kicks :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins please save us


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Ironman Match said:


> It's an addiction, i follows the show because there's always hope for some awesome and unexpected moment (the rock cameo against russev)... But to get at that point there's so much [email protected] before, that i'm really thinking to change my priorities on monday...


Basically opcorn 

I tell myself each week that I don't watch, something great will happen and I'll be pissed for not seeing it. And then each Monday passes.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539606181417734144


Someone should show Russo the viewing figures for all the demographics, the under 14's don't even come close to being the majority of viewers.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Why count on Harper to break. Cena was breaking the rules.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Am I crazy or was the crowd chanting 'Feed me Punk'?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

STUPID!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ryback adopting "dumb as fuck" into his moveset? :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

STOOPID


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> God damn that's a body to have fun with :yum:


You ain't lying. I didn't even know she was that damn thick kada


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> Someone should show Russo the viewing figures for all the demographics, the under 14's don't even come close to being the majority of viewers.


That doesn't change the fact the show is written for 14 year olds and under.

I mean my little pony is aimed at little girls yet they have a thing called BRONIES where adult males watch it and buy all the ponies


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> SHE'S BEEN BROKEN IN HALF!!


LOOKS LIKE A CAR WRECK :bahgawd

THAT MOAN ECHOED THROUGHOUT THE ARENA :bahgawd


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

JBL 'Is he calling himself stupid?' :lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

etched Chaos said:


> Someone should show Russo the viewing figures for all the demographics, the under 14's don't even come close to being the majority of viewers.


And Russo needs to realise his target demographic wasnt schizophrenics who thought a heel turn every 15 mins was great TV.

Although they are currently well catered to by big show.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes Era said:


> Hogan was never on television during his 4 year reign.


I was going to say that his matches were infrequent. He'd come on and do promos, though, wouldn't he? He would do the PPVs. . . of course, there were only four when I started watching.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ryback gassed already


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Stoopid!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Paul12907 said:


>


WHO IS THAT?! SAUCE NOW


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> That doesn't change the fact the show is written for 14 year olds and under.


I know, but it might stop him from making excuses for them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

etched Chaos said:


> Someone should show Russo the viewing figures for all the demographics, the under 14's don't even come close to being the majority of viewers.


Actually, someone should show the demographics to WWE.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

etched Chaos said:


> Someone should show Russo the viewing figures for all the demographics, the under 14's don't even come close to being the majority of viewers.


Kids might not be the main viewers, but he's definitely right that its written for them. All that fucking Linda McMahons fault


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> "I ain't gon' ask no lame ass bullshit questions."
> 
> 1st question: "Is Jawn Cena the greatest of all time, or is Jawn Cena the greatest of all time?"
> 
> ...


Is CM Punk returning after this?

What Really Happened With Austin’s 2002 Walkout?

The Legacy Of ‘Macho Man’ Randy Savage?

What Is Going On With Brock Lesnar?

Would He Do The Invasion Angle Differently Today?

Can John Cena work as Heel?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

self proclaimed Cole? Um, no. Pretty sure HHH said Rollins was the future too.


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

lmmfaorotfl


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

etched Chaos said:


> Someone should show Russo the viewing figures for all the demographics, the under 14's don't even come close to being the majority of viewers.


He's still right though, the show's written for 14 and unders regardless of the majority demographic that watch it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> You ain't lying. I didn't even know she was that damn *thick* kada


:dahell

That is nowhere near or should ever be defined as a 'thick' body.

She's gorgeous, no doubt, but...what?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

wow.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Is this a commercial?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

GREAT TIME FOR A COMMERCIAL!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice commercial break...


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Did the lights just go out?!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Yep, great time for a commercial break


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

WWE is fucking ridiculous tonight with these commercials

what the fuck


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

ARE THEY FUCKING KIDDING


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

etched Chaos said:


> SHE'S BEEN BROKEN IN HALF!!









Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> And with Micks genetics... You'd need to have JRs commentary when you're having fun with her...
> 
> GOOD GAWD SHE'S NOT HUMAN, :bahgawd


rotflmmfao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :dahell
> 
> That is nowhere near or should ever be defined as a 'thick' body.
> 
> She's gorgeous, no doubt, but...what?


Jack Thwagger getting jelly 









Just kidding don't neg


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Are they serious!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck?

fpalm


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

what the fuck???


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Actually, someone should show the demographics to WWE.


We'd have better luck getting Punk back on WWE TV than getting Vince to realise he's producing for the wrong demographics.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They just went to break


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Commercial mid-suplex :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Commercial break in the middle of a hanging suplex?

Classic


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd laugh if they come back and Ryback still has Harper in the air :lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Wait did the lights go out?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :dahell
> 
> That is nowhere near or should ever be defined as a 'thick' body.
> 
> She's gorgeous, no doubt, but...what?


She's definitely "thick" IMO. And that's a good thing.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

They're desperate for that ad revenue tonight.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I never complain about commercial breaks but that's impeccable timing right there.... SMFH


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

LOL a botched suplex attempt and then the most untimely commercial break ever.

:clap


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

what just happened? did it just go dark at the arena?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Worst commercial break ever.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> WWE is fucking ridiculous tonight with these commercials
> 
> what the fuck


Tonight? How about the past decade?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

A wild commercial appears.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow they went to commercials right in the middle of a wrestling move.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, what a horrible transition to commercial. I was expecting another Wyatt hologram


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh what's that Ryback botched? unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> I know, but it might stop him from making excuses for them.


No Russo is right. someone should be showing the WWE the demo and they should start writing for the adults again not the kids


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Inb4 debut of someone and we missed it looool


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

etched Chaos said:


> Someone should show Russo the viewing figures for all the demographics, the under 14's don't even come close to being the majority of viewers.


But what he is saying is right.. the WWE is clearly aiming for the coveted 3 year old demographic! I mean, didn't you learn about the little known secret of the boom eras....that it was the machavellian toddlers that controlled their brother's and sister's minds to love wrestling so they wouldn't change the channel? It's a master plan. Vince is a genius I tell you.. he only looks like he is lagging behind because he's so far ahead he's already lapped us twice over!

:vince


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :dahell
> 
> That is nowhere near or should ever be defined as a 'thick' body.
> 
> She's gorgeous, no doubt, but...what?


*:fuckedup That's a thick white girl. She has big breasts and unless I'm getting worked by angle manipulation, I see an ass.*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

The commercials got so ridiculous, even your screen needed to pause to try to accept it.


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

barely got him up there


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> I'd laugh if they come back and Ryback still has Harper in the air :lol


Repped


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Commercial out of nowhere!!!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

A COMMERCIAL BREAK OUTTA NOWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"It's Sti...." commercial break


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Markus123 said:


> I'd laugh if they come back and Ryback still has Harper in the air :lol


THis would be the highlight of the night :HA


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

for a min there i thought it was Sting


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kate Upton makes Eva Marie's acting look like Daniel Day Lewis.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW has gone by impossibly quick, but considering they've had like 1000 commercials...


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

This commercial break is DUMB AS FUCK!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Match stated at 10:30, but with all the commercial breaks, it's going to be like a 10 minute match. You can't make it up.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought Sabu was gonna appear for a second. But nope, bizarre commercial timing


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I love playstation, but that PS4 ad sucks.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> for a min there i thought it was Sting


Shows up to avenge Punk. Leaves.
EDIT: Well, we came back to a hanging suplex. So that was cool.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Hella Fine.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i'd say WOAT but RAW usually is bad

I'll keep watching hoping it improves tho


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Can't believe i've stayed up til 4am for this considering i have to be up in 3 hours unk4


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Commercial Break with dat push!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

bah gawd he was still up


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Every week, WWE go out and justify why Punk left, this product is going nowhere. They're relying on 1 guy (Rollins) to carry the show, and he needs someone to feed off, he can't do it on his own


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Did they plan that? Back into a suplex :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol did another suplex to time it with the commercial


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

tried to hurry up and pick him back up lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Man... If only it came back 1 second later


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> i'd say WOAT but RAW usually is bad
> 
> I'll keep watching hoping it improves tho


That's the plan :vince2


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did they try to play it off? :lel


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So what's their explanation for that!? :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Santa Banks said:


> *:fuckedup That's a thick white girl. She has big breasts and unless I'm getting worked by angle manipulation, I see an ass.*


Why are you addressing me, again? Just trying to argue with me over something trivial, I presume?

Anyways, thickness is subjective, but her hips and thighs are far too slender and narrow to be what I'd define as 'thick'. And her ass is proportionate for her body. 

She's curvy, yes, but ain't any kind of thick I've ever seen, from white girls or otherwise.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

They coordinated the suplex with the commercial break. That's hilarious.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> I'd laugh if they come back and Ryback still has Harper in the air :lol


They sure tried to make it look that way. :cool2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Match stated at 10:30, but with all the commercial breaks, it's going to be like a 10 minute match. You can't make it up.


Not for those in the arena.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :dahell
> 
> That is nowhere near or should ever be defined as a 'thick' body.
> 
> She's gorgeous, no doubt, but...what?


She has an amazing figure. I didn't think she was that well developed. To me, she is pretty thick.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Man how Ziggler's sleeper hold has been downgraded


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

chosequin said:


> Hella Fine.


WHO IS THIS?! SAUCE ME!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why are you addressing me, again? Just trying to argue with me over something trivial, I presume?
> 
> Anyways, thickness is subjective, but her hips and thighs are far too slender and narrow to be what I'd define as 'thick'. And her ass is proportionate for her body.
> 
> She's curvy, yes, but ain't any kind of thick I've ever seen, from white girls or otherwise.


Thick ≠ a big fattie, just FYI.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> I love playstation, but that PS4 ad sucks.


I've owned all 4 and I'm not loving the ps4

already have had 2 controllers break on me and I barely use it


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

WaheemSterling said:


> Can't believe i've stayed up til 4am for this considering i have to be up in 3 hours unk4


Your DUMB AS FUCK.... im sorry.

unk2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Nine99 said:


> WHO IS THIS?! SAUCE ME!


Mick Foley's daughter


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

We've had 2 minutes of action now, i think it's time for another break.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Noelle Foley.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> She has an amazing figure. I didn't think she was that well developed. To me, she is pretty thick.


Very thick to me, as well


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolph Ziggler perfected the sleeper hold?

Cole :fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Not for those in the arena.


True. But the show plays to the TV audience first.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

"LOL HARPERS UGLY!"

Great commentary, guys.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

x78 said:


> Thick ≠ a big fattie, just FYI.


Nonononono, thats just a fatty deposit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

x78 said:


> Thick ≠ a big fattie, just FYI.


No shit. A big fattie is a big fattie. 

A thick woman is a thick woman and ain't the same as being curvy or shapely.

Lopez is thick, Beyonce is thick, etc.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nine99 said:


> WHO IS THIS?! SAUCE ME!


http://twitter.com/noellefoley


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> I've owned all 4 and I'm not loving the ps4
> 
> already have had 2 controllers break on me and I barely use it


Yeah. There aren't too many compelling games out for it right now. Last of Us was amazing and GTA V looks amazing too, but those were both PS3 games. I've had it for a year and spent most of my time playing Last of Us, NBA 2k, and using it for Netflix.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> WHO IS THIS?! SAUCE ME!


Noelle Foley, Mick's daughter


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I want the statistics of how often finishers get reversed nowadays in percentage of effectivenes


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Through the foggy mist that all of this so called "fuckery" has caused tonight they've managed to make me forget that Kane is in yet another main event lol


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why are you addressing me, again? Just trying to argue with me over something trivial, I presume?
> 
> Anyways, thickness is subjective, but her hips and thighs are far too slender and narrow to be what I'd define as 'thick'. And her ass is proportionate for her body.
> 
> She's curvy, yes, but ain't any kind of thick I've ever seen, from white girls or otherwise.


I at least agree with you. 

She's curvy, but definitely not thick.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No shit. A big fattie is a big fattie.
> 
> A thick woman is a thick woman and ain't the same as being curvy or shapely.


What? Thick and curvy/shapely are basically the same exact thing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Yeah. There aren't too many compelling games out for it right now. Last of Us was amazing and GTA V looks amazing too, but those were both PS3 games. I've had it for a year and spent most of my time playing Last of Us, NBA 2k, and using it for Netflix.


MGSV, The Order, and Bloodborne coming next year to make the save.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Btw since nobody saw earlier, any way to watch the podcast in the UK?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They need new direction bad but it seems like they will not get new directions until after the Rumble. As of now, Ziggler has no direction, Ryback seems to be feuding with Kane which screams NO BUYS and Cena and Rollins have been feuding since September. Stale. Reigns, Orton and Bryan being gone makes things much worse.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Never give up dolph. :cena3


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

snooze fest of a RAW !


----------



## anticoder (Mar 31, 2008)

They keep advertising this crap to go see WWE live around here this coming Friday. Not with this kind of crap that's been on TV these last few years.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Noelle Foley has dominated this thread.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Mick Foley's daughter


You're a saint


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Yeah. There aren't too many compelling games out for it right now. Last of Us was amazing and GTA V looks amazing too, but those were both PS3 games. I've had it for a year and spent most of my time playing Last of Us, NBA 2k, and using it for Netflix.


It's not the quality of games tbh. I knew it would take a few years for them to get good. But I hate the controllers, I hate how you gotta pay for everything. Not liking that it's basically a ps3 with a few extra small features. 

plus fuck nhl15


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> MGSV, The Order, and Bloodborne coming next year to make the save.


And Kingdom Hearts III(eventually :lol )


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Now Natalya is thick :homer


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

God I fucking hate when they just roll out of the ring after a finisher.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

anticoder said:


> They keep advertising this crap to go see WWE live around here this coming Friday. Not with this kind of crap that's been on TV these last few years.


Meh, it's way better in real life, though.

I've caught myself cheering when Big Show comes out and had to regain my senses.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Its called a jaw breaker Lawler


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Now Natalya is thick :homer


She suuuuure is.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

these commercials are embarrasing


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Another commercial break. fpalm


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Feed me more adverts :HA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Yeah. There aren't too many compelling games out for it right now. Last of Us was amazing and GTA V looks amazing too, but those were both PS3 games. I've had it for a year and spent most of my time playing Last of Us, NBA 2k, and using it for Netflix.


the ps4 exclusives were pushed back to next year.

Blood Born, the order and no mans sky will all be great.

Plus there are tons of great indie games currently if you have PS plus they have been free.

The 3rd party tames are great too and most are better on ps4 than xbox one.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

anticoder said:


> They keep advertising this crap to go see WWE live around here this coming Friday. Not with this kind of crap that's been on TV these last few years.


house shows are so much better, I am actually going to that show with my son, should be fun


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

They're gonna make money some how.... Apparently it's with absurd amounts of commercials


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this is getting on the NFL level of bad with the commercials.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This shit sucks.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> I've owned all 4 and I'm not loving the ps4
> 
> already have had 2 controllers break on me and I barely use it


If you're willing to give one away then I'm calling dibs. :troll


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> What? Thick and curvy/shapely are basically the same exact thing


No, they're not.

You can be curvy and slender. You can be shapely and fat.

Being thick means have excess subcutaneous fat on one's thighs, hips, and with a larger ass/boobs and a flatter stomach.

Noelle Foley is gorgeous and shapely without oddly forcing inappropriate labels on her.

s2g, people using 'thick' to describe any woman they find attractive nowadays.

Fat/obese women use it inappropriately as well to feel better about themselves and men are just using it for any chick that's got more than an inch of an ass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is insanity.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This Raw is not fun to watch at all. It's just as if the storylines are all on halt tonight.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> This Raw is not fun to watch at all. It's just as if the storylines are all on halt tonight.


What about that _thrilling _development in the Miz vs. Uso fued?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

chargebeam said:


> This Raw is not fun to watch at all. It's just as if the storylines are all on halt tonight.


Big Show is still a heel, thats more continuity than we ususally get :O


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe we all SHOULD sign up to the Network so WWE doesn't have to make their money via commercials.

Probably what Vince is hoping for.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Raw, brought to you by the Philadelphia 76ers. It's the only way to explain how it could be this bad, they're sucking on purpose.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW has just...been bad. Even Swag didn't get me hyped cause we know the feud outcome. Thank God it's gone on quickly, though, and not dragged out.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I asked last week.
Are there no laws in the US regarding maximum commercial time per hour? This is ridiculous.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw-USO: KNUCK IF YOU BUCK*



chargebeam said:


> This Raw is not fun to watch at all. It's just as if the storylines are all on halt tonight.


It's as if we're watching a 3 hour Smackdown. And I haven't watched Smackdown since 2012.


----------



## anticoder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw-USO: KNUCK IF YOU BUCK*



killacamt said:


> house shows are so much better, I am actually going to that show with my son, should be fun


I'm actually in Columbia and not going. Even if I wanted to, I'd want ringside tickets of course. Anyways, this commercial deal is ridiculous. I thought it was just me earlier tonight.

They can't be ending the show on this match alone, I hope.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Jesus this is the most difficult Raw I've sat thru since 2009


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

STONE COLD, STONE COLD, STONE COLD. Is what I'm excited for.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> STONE COLD, STONE COLD, STONE COLD. Is what I'm excited for.


I'm afraid they'll find a way to ruin it


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> Raw, brought to you by the Philadelphia 76ers. It's the only way to explain how it could be this bad, they're sucking on purpose.


MCW and Noel>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>This circus of horse shit.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw-USO: KNUCK IF YOU BUCK*

*Oh you're trying to discuss tonight's Raw?*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I wonder if Foley will endorse Noelle becoming a Diva because she cetainly has those Diva credentials :lenny


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What new eyes is Seth Green bringing to the product? What do they gain? What do we gain from an entertainment standpoint?


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I hate Cena's dropkicks.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> I wonder if Foley will endorse Noelle becoming a Diva because she cetainly has those Diva credentials :lenny


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw-USO: KNUCK IF YOU BUCK*



HHHbkDX said:


> Yeah. There aren't too many compelling games out for it right now. Last of Us was amazing and GTA V looks amazing too, but those were both PS3 games. I've had it for a year and spent most of my time playing Last of Us, NBA 2k, and using it for Netflix.


I only bought mine 2 months back so I've been getting a fair bit of use out of it playing stuff that came out last year/earlier this year like Infamous: Second Son and Outlast. Assassin's Creed Unity's kept me busy for a couple of weeks as well. Hoping business picks up a lot more next year and I'm really looking forward to Witcher 3 and Arkham Knight. Just picked up Shadow Of Mordor too, but I could've played that on my old Xbox 360/PS3.

But to be honest, been playing on Wii U a lot more with Hyrule Warriors, Bayonetta 1 & 2, Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros and stuff.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena's army of virgins have woken up


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What new eyes is Seth Green bringing to the product? What do they gain? What do we gain from an entertainment standpoint?



Someone to make Cena seem funny.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Cena no selling a triple powerbomb through a table. He should be dead already.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

If I were there, I would riot for sure... but that would mean that I'm an Oklahoma resident, so I would be a boring guy just sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, we might be getting our wish. I think the "Cena sucks" is turning to silence because we just don't give a fuck to boo this overpushed douchebag.


----------



## anticoder (Mar 31, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What new eyes is Seth Green bringing to the product? What do they gain? What do we gain from an entertainment standpoint?


Didn't Seth Green have the balls to actually try to wrestle on his appearances in the past though?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This shit sucks.


This.

Which is why I'm flooding Noelle pics :dance


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cole: John Cena tag in! Here comes the 5 moves of doomknuckle shuffle!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw-USO: KNUCK IF YOU BUCK*



Jack Thwagger said:


> No, they're not.
> 
> You can be curvy and slender. You can be shapely and fat.
> 
> ...



Noelle Foley is not a "Three B's (Big Booty Becky) , a "Three B's is more like this http://i.imgur.com/zPPvYSK.jpg, but Noelle is still hot


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Didn't really have a lot of matches tonight, either, did we? Shows how small the roster is...



SpeedStick said:


> Noelle Foley is not a "Three B's (Big Booty Becky) , a "Three B's is more like this http://i.imgur.com/zPPvYSK.jpg, but Noelle is still hot


She is gorgeous, never said she wasn't.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> This.
> 
> Which is why I'm flooding Noelle pics :dance


Good God


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena in the ring and it's silent, this is how bad WWE is atm.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> This.
> 
> Which is why I'm flooding Noelle pics :dance


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Do the writers watch Raw as well? if they do then


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw-USO: KNUCK IF YOU BUCK*



SpeedStick said:


> Noelle Foley is not a "Three B's (Big Booty Becky) , a "Three B's is more like this http://i.imgur.com/zPPvYSK.jpg, but Noelle is still hot


OMG :clap :clap


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw-USO: KNUCK IF YOU BUCK*



TromaDogg said:


> I only bought mine 2 months back so I've been getting a fair bit of use out of it playing stuff that came out last year/earlier this year like *Infamous: Second Son* and Outlast. Assassin's Creed Unity's kept me busy for a couple of weeks as well. Hoping business picks up a lot more next year and I'm really looking forward to Witcher 3 and Arkham Knight. Just picked up Shadow Of Mordor too, but I could've played that on my old Xbox 360/PS3.
> 
> But to be honest, been playing on Wii U a lot more with Hyrule Warriors, Bayonetta 1 & 2, Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros and stuff.


COMPLETELY forgot about Second Son! I finished it in like 3 days during Spring Break last year. That was a great game too.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I've done more entertaining matches on "Rage in the Cage" on Sega CD


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This match has been going on for 30 minutes.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm bored. When's the interference coming?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

This is horrendous. I wonder what Vince secretely thinks about this mess


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm still amazed that Mick Foley is responsible for Noelle


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Do they rehearse the openings to the show? That was very sloppy open.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lmao at Cena running into the clothesline while his hand is out for the tag

What a doof


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Ziggler's hair is ridiculous.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ziggler is such a girl


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

= Thick


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> Ziggler's hair is ridiculous.


Looks like a bunch of ramen noodles. I dunno why everyone calls him spaghetti hair.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I think we found a new gif for "LOL CenaWins!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> I'm still amazed that Mick Foley is responsible for Noelle


It is pretty mind blowin :lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Bad For Business said:


> I'm still amazed that Mick Foley is responsible for Noelle












Im not, good looking guy in his youth


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> Ziggler is such a girl


Well, he was a cheerleader.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

A ROLL UP


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

I win lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ONEWAY said:


> I've done more entertaining matches on "Rage in the Cage" on Sega CD


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Cena with the cross body onto the world.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Paul12907 said:


> Im not, good looking guy in his youth


Wow he was quite handsome.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Am I the only one who hates it when someone wins and gets attacked right after they win and they play like .4 seconds of their song? Why bother?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cole actually called Harper's spinning side slam correctly! Huzzah for that early Christmas miracle! :clap


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This is bad


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Remember when they turned ryback heel for 2 hours a few weeks ago? Everything has been nonsense since


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Why doesn't Harper just shave his head? He has nothing on top, looks ridiculous.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw-USO: KNUCK IF YOU BUCK*



HHHbkDX said:


> COMPLETELY forgot about Second Son! I finished it in like 3 days during Spring Break last year. That was a great game too.


Yeah, it was brilliant  I haven't gotten around to First Light yet, but heard a rumour that it might be one of the PSN+ 'free' games for January so I'll hold out until then.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I tune out everytime big slow shows up.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns or Orton please. Something.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 12/1 Monday Night Raw-USO: KNUCK IF YOU BUCK*



SpeedStick said:


> Noelle Foley is not a "Three B's (Big Booty Becky) , a "Three B's is more like this http://i.imgur.com/zPPvYSK.jpg, but Noelle is still hot



:tucky Godamn!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

ROWAN !


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

How many people on the planet give a damn about this?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That match lasted as long as a Wrestlemania main event.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paul12907 said:


> Im not, good looking guy in his youth


No ****, Mick was really damn handsome. I see ya Foley.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Shouldn't Wyatt be involved in all of this?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stop. With. The. Big. Red. 

Fuck.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Big Red." So, he is replacing Sheamus.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

STOP FORCING NICKNAMES Cole!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Rowan with those stairs


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Are these fuckers serious with this "big red" thing?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are they hopping Big Red will catch on?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Big red rowan :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Reigns or Orton please. Something.


This.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dafuq is this goof doing, bringing steps from backstage out with him? :lmao

And why do they keep calling him 'Big Red'? :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lawler: No way!


Because its never happened before....


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh, look. The show ends the exact same way it began. Historic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well at least we got a new "I WIN LOL" gif out of this.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

You know Cena gets the final blow :cole


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

CAN JOHN CENA AA BIG SHOW?!

What is this? 2005?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they doing things they've done before on purpose?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm WWE Creative is the worst writing staff on television.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf did team cena go heel?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


>


:trips5


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Quick, play Cena's music!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ziggler, I like you and all that but sort out that hair!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena got his revenge on Big Show :cena3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Faces teaming up on a single heel, very honourable move


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

NO WAY JOHN CENA HAS NEVER LIFTED BIG SHOW BEFORE!:lawler


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Podcast time! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

His fucking head :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:Korton


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> fpalm WWE Creative is the worst writing staff on television.


THIS show has writers?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

knot on his head


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Does rowan have a bullet hole in his head?


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

Austin!! #bestRAWever



not...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Funny how we thought when the Wyatts split up that Luke Harper was getting the push because he won the IC title and Eric Rowan would get buried with a retard gimmick.

Seems like they've got that shovel out on Harper to me


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

"This was great!"

No it wasn't, you fuckface.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, that ending was predictable. Can't even be mad.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Holy shit, Stone Cold has clearly gained age-related weight there.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Now time for Austin podcast with Vince


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow, the worst RAW in WWE history

A writing team actually thought that'd be acceptable to run with... im lost for words


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Rowan needs new attire but he's not like Big Show bad or anything.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Big red reminds me of JR trying to nickname undertaker "booger red".


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

LET ME WATCH ITTTTT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SCSA looks to be in great health.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Big Show dropped the stairs and they bounce and hit his head btw.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

ANyone message me a link to a stream for the you know what network .


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Time for the Austin/McMahon podcast :mark: :mark:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

WWE is always in a holding pattern this time of year, but for not having the champion on the show, it's not god awful.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

nvm,that was underwhelming for a Raw. good night folks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stone cold stone cold stone cold!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, it'll take some skill to top how bad that Raw was. Oh well, g'night all, and thanks for keeping me sane


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

This will be overwhelming

under i meant


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Austin looks a-fuckin-mazing for his age


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You know I enjoyed the past few RAWs more than most I think but good god almighty that was brutal. Really felt like they were writing that on the fly.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why couldn't they make him show up on Raw and have a segment with Rusev or something if he's in Tulsa as well.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Vince looks very uncomfortable...


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

Anybody got a stream link for wwe network?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Is there anywhere i can hear the podcast besides on the network?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So was booking the worst Raw of the year just them maintaining kayfabe? You know the Authority's promise about a horrible product.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Over / under number of times Austin calls someone cat: 500


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Austin looks fucking unbelievable.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Recall the steel stairs unexpectedly bounced off Rowan's head? The end segment might have been thought-up last minute.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Austin is going in on Vince


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gdfactory said:


> Anybody got a stream link for wwe network?


wwe.com/network


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

gdfactory said:


> Anybody got a stream link for wwe network?


Anyone?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Vince's idea of "Started off with a bang" is different from mine.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Assuming this is a work.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


>


Wow nice...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gdfactory said:


> Anybody got a stream link for wwe network?


https://hiringcenter.walmartstores.com/OnlineHiringCenter/initialPage.jsp


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shovel to TNA :maury


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Austin mentioned TNA


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Vince does look uncomfortable


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Hope Austins questions arent censored. TNA reference on WWE Network.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Natecore said:


> https://hiringcenter.walmartstores.com/OnlineHiringCenter/initialPage.jsp



Yeah, were in the UK where they don't have the network


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Shit I am loving this


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Vince just buried the roster
Puts over shield and bray

Meh ill take it


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Vince does look uncomfortable


I think doing this so close to punk's interview is making Vince even more guarded...


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Because Cena, just say it Vince, we all know.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Vince buried an entire generation and the roster


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe they need to stop revolving everything around cena then..


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Yeah, were in the UK where they don't have the network


http://www.uscis.gov/us-citizenship


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If you guys still need it, heres a stream.

http://www.crichd.tv/wwe-network.php


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Can we get a little more detail please, some of us don't have access to the WWE Network and vague messages aren't enough.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Ha, what Vince is looking for, yet settles on Roman.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is pretty great.


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> If you guys still need it, heres a stream.
> 
> http://www.crichd.tv/wwe-network.php


Thank you my friend, appreciate it.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

etched Chaos said:


> Can we get a little more detail please, some of us don't have access to the WWE Network and vague messages aren't enough.


Austin is having this recorded. It will be on PodcastOne.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

etched Chaos said:


> Can we get a little more detail please, some of us don't have access to the WWE Network and vague messages aren't enough.


SCSA just booked himself against VKM at WM31. Contract signing next week on raw.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh yes..wrestling is what his father did. All of this is entertainment purely to tell one big nightly story. I hate that he doesn't want to claim pro-wrestling.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Whose the MSG guy he's talking about?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

LO fucking L the audience heavily cared about Cesaro so wwe went and buried him. What a joke


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Vince saying Cesaro doesn't have the charisma:garrett
and austin calling him out on his bullshit


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Finally got one


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

The audience cared about Cesaro until you destroyed him


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cesaro!!!!! HOMIE!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Vince stated he enjoyed tonight's show and was hesitant to call the WWE Monday Night Raw a wrestling program.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Austin going in hard.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OH AUSTIN TAKING SHOTS AT WRITING


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Woah..TNA name drop..this is history.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

AUSTIN: Cesaro got lost in the shuffle. How can you book him better?
VINCE: I'unno.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Saying his talent isn't Ambitious.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh fuck off Vince, no-one wants to reach for that brass-ring my arse, you put glass ceiling in and only allowed Cena to break it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

gdfactory said:


> Thank you my friend, appreciate it.


Notta prob, bruh.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Where the hell did Vince get that tie?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh man I love how uncomfortable Austin is making Vince :ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, VKM giving fluff answers but gotta give SCSA props for his questions.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Vince is getting slapped


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

But never mind about Cesaro, let's talk about my pool parties!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I could tell why WWE's comedy is so terrible by just hearing Vince talk about fun times.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Is the podcast kayfabe?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love how Stone Cold is not giving a fuck, laying it all down on Vince.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

thingstoponder said:


> Is the podcast kayfabe?


Nope


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I FUCKING LOVE THIS SHIT :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

thingstoponder said:


> Is the podcast kayfabe?


Nope :vince4


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

thingstoponder said:


> Is the podcast kayfabe?


Seems to be a mix of kayfabe and reality. Referred to Cesaro as being swiss lol.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

If this was on the network every week I wouldn't be able to handle it.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

He doesn't know how to make Cesaro get over.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is everyone else just starting the pool story?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Seems to be a mix of kayfabe and reality. Referred to Cesaro as being swiss lol.


He is Swiss...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> Is everyone else just starting the pool story?


That was about 3 or 4 mins ago.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He said it :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Love how candid Vince is being


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Talking about Punk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

unk5


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

finalnight said:


> That was about 3 or 4 mins ago.


Oh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stone Cold pretty much telling Vince that turning Cesaro heel after wrestlemania was a terrible idea.....Yup lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Props for him apologizing to CM Punk...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KaineSpawnX said:


> AUSTIN: Cesaro got lost in the shuffle. How can you book him better?
> VINCE: I'unno.


:lmao this fucking guy


:vince5


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Vince dealt greatly with Punk. :vince$


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is 500 times better than Raw


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

That honestly was one of the worst raws I have seen in a while...the show had no point, no theme, no flow, no direction, just a bunch of slapped together bullshit that made no sense.

1. You bring back the Anonymous GM just to have him do one tiny segment at the start of the show then nothing the rest of the time...why even bother then? What was the point of having this?

2. TLC basically just going to be rematches from Survivor series only with weapons...

3. Still no sting? Like fucking really? You have him Debut and get a huge pop, only to go 2 weeks without even featuring him on the show...what the actual fuck are they doing with him? Did they really just have him show up just to cost them the match? That is such a fucking waste of a debut I cant even start to rant here about it...seriously what the fuck?

4. The Divas division is just getting harder and harder to watch, sorry I want more kinky stuff, its a male dominated audience, lets have AJ vs Page in a bra and panties match...Nikki Bella vs AJ in a schoolgirl spanking match...Paige vs Summer Ray in a cheerleader match...bikini contests, dance offs, and other stuff men want to see. I love Divas wrestling too, but if you are not going to actually write good stories for them(which its clear they wont) then just give us what we also want to see, these girls being cute little teases 

5. Vince on Stone colds podcast after the show exclusively on the network...whoopty do? is the Network really doing so terrible that you have to spend 30 minutes per Raw promoting it? Maybe if your content was actually worth 10$ a month, people might buy it...I guarantee that in the attitude era days the network would have 8 million buys easy...

6. Dont have Rowen talk...keep him a monster please

7. Are they really doing swagger cs russev again? What is this like the 4th time now and russev is still undefeated...cant they find new people for him to beat?

8. Can we have one Raw that doesnt end in a giant tag match with all the world champ competitors?

9. Still no Lesnar, seriously why give the guy the fucking belt if you cant even rely on him defending it 4 PPVs in a row...like holy shit, what is the problem here?

10. I just really hate Cena...so tired of him it literally hurts at this point


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Austin's plug of Cabana's podcast was pretty hilarious. "It's a good podcast for you fans of sports entertainment."


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

:eyeroll so much bullshit...


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Natecore said:


> http://www.uscis.gov/us-citizenship


:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If they opened raw with this they woulda gotten a 5.0 rating.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Damn, really a fucking shoot.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is incredible!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Vince confirmed that he made the decision to end the streak


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Vince is really loosening up...wow!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow. What an interview!


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

This podcast is great but I don't like how kayfabe is completely dead now. They shouldn't promote things like this on the show that openly talk about the behind the scene stuff. Everyone knows it's fake but it should just be an unsaid thing. It's a little different if it's a dvd documentary or something though...

That's just my opinion.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

thingstoponder said:


> This podcast is great but I don't like how kayfabe is completely dead now. They shouldn't promote things like this on the show that openly talk about the behind the scene stuff. Everyone knows it's fake but it should just be an unsaid thing. It's a little different if it's a dvd documentary or something though...
> 
> That's just my opinion.


I want more of this on the network, but I agree... don't advertise it so openly on the kayfabe side of things. 

But jesus, Vince is burying himself every passing minute.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

thingstoponder said:


> This podcast is great but I don't like how kayfabe is completely dead now. They shouldn't promote things like this on the show that openly talk about the behind the scene stuff. Everyone knows it's fake but it should just be an unsaid thing. It's a little different if it's a dvd documentary or something though...
> 
> That's just my opinion.


I have to agree. This interview is fucking awesome and far more open than I thought it'd be... but at the same time I have to kind of lament the final nail in the coffin of kayfabe.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Miz was just trying to get a piece of chocolate cake Uso :jordan


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Vince you are drowning


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

thingstoponder said:


> This podcast is great but I don't like how kayfabe is completely dead now. They shouldn't promote things like this on the show that openly talk about the behind the scene stuff. Everyone knows it's fake but it should just be an unsaid thing. It's a little different if it's a dvd documentary or something though...
> 
> That's just my opinion.


I don't see why anyone would care at all. AMC has the Talking Dead on after the Walking Dead and that doesn't seem to bother anyone. And the Walking Dead is only slightly less realistic than WWE. 

Nobody with the IQ above 7 thinks WWE is real so what's the point in trying to hide the fact that it's fake. It's a TV show.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

HMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!???


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Demoslasher said:


> That honestly was one of the worst raws I have seen in a while...the show had no point, no theme, no flow, no direction, just a bunch of slapped together bullshit that made no sense.
> 
> 
> *4. The Divas division is just getting harder and harder to watch, sorry I want more kinky stuff, its a male dominated audience, lets have AJ vs Page in a bra and panties match...Nikki Bella vs AJ in a schoolgirl spanking match...Paige vs Summer Ray in a cheerleader match...bikini contests, dance offs, and other stuff men want to see. I love Divas wrestling too, but if you are not going to actually write good stories for them(which its clear they wont) then just give us what we also want to see, these girls being cute little teases *












Im sorry but the divas arent here for you to jerk off to in between watching men wrestle.

Incredibly boring Raw. The last really entertaining Raw segment was Orton vs Authority cinder block incident. That was a month ago fpalm. Im ready for the road to royal rumble to begin, Waiting for Reigns, Orton and Brock/Heyman to come back. & for this show to look like they have an actual plan out there.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Santa It Wasn't My Fault! said:


> I don't see why anyone would care at all. AMC has the Talking Dead on after the Walking Dead and that doesn't seem to bother anyone. And the Walking Dead is only slightly less realistic than WWE.
> 
> Nobody with the IQ above 7 thinks WWE is real so what's the point in trying to hide the fact that it's fake. It's a TV show.


Pretty much


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How the f*** do they have one more minute it's his goddamn network?????????


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

finalnight said:


> How the f*** do they have one more minute it's his goddamn network?????????


He just acknowledged that and waved his hand to fix that problem.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Vince saying they are going longer because he owns the network :HA


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't hear anything necessarily "exposing" and I don't see why talking about the business is necessarily "exposing" either.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Vince goes longer because he owns the network :lmao :vince5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Demoslasher said:


> *4. The Divas division is just getting harder and harder to watch, sorry I want more kinky stuff, its a male dominated audience, lets have AJ vs Page in a bra and panties match...Nikki Bella vs AJ in a schoolgirl spanking match...Paige vs Summer Ray in a cheerleader match...bikini contests, dance offs, and other stuff men want to see. I love Divas wrestling too, but if you are not going to actually write good stories for them(which its clear they wont) then just give us what we also want to see, these girls being cute little teases *












Let's have all the male talent wrestle in jockstraps, while we're talking about ridiculous fan fantasies.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Santa It Wasn't My Fault! said:


> I don't see why anyone would care at all. AMC has the Talking Dead on after the Walking Dead and that doesn't seem to bother anyone. And the Walking Dead is only slightly less realistic than WWE.
> 
> Nobody with the IQ above 7 thinks WWE is real so what's the point in trying to hide the fact that it's fake. It's a TV show.


Walking Dead isn't *supposed* to be real like wrestling.

Like I said, most people know it's fake, but it should just be an unsaid thing and never addressed during the shows.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Let's have all the male talent wrestle in jockstraps, while we're talking about ridiculous fan fantasies.


:lmao

Also, speak for yourself dude. Maybe 14 year old boys going through puberty want to see that trash. Not all "men" want to see that. I would rather have quality women's wrestling.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> :lmao
> 
> Also, speak for yourself dude. Maybe 14 year old boys going through puberty want to see that trash. Not all "men" want to see that. I would rather have quality women's wrestling.


Fantasy is fine, I don't give a shit if people fantasize about that kinda thing, but imposing your weird little fantasies as if they're somehow appropriate or even interesting to put into the WWE for real is just wrong. Especially when you assume everyone else wants that garbage, like he did.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Vince lying out of his ass.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good interview though. Always nice to see Vince kick back and chat, even if he's being politically correct.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, that podcast/interview was amazing. I could have listened to Vince and SCSA shoot for another 2 hours. 

They need more shit like this on the network!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

So why go all that way for an anonymous gm bit? I guess wwe realized how stupid it was and ditched it part way
going in. So i answered my own question.

Still it didnt save the show from being slightly under decent. The show wasnt as bad as i though it
would be. Still kinda underwhelming. At least seth green is on next week. Hes cool in-my-book.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

that podcast was the best thing the network has ever done, i was so disappointed when stone cold said they have only 1 min left and i started laughing like hell when vince wanted to go on for longer
vince is a genius he knows what the people want, honest i could have listen to them for so many more hours rather than watch the monday night war 

they covered alot of key areas and hope austins podcast is a permanent deal


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

rybacker said:


> that podcast was the best thing the network has ever done, i was so disappointed when stone cold said they have only 1 min left and i started laughing like hell when vince wanted to go on for longer
> vince is a genius he knows what the people want, honest i could have listen to them for so many more hours rather than watch the monday night war
> 
> they covered alot of key areas and hope austins podcast is a permanent deal



I think it was a one off to entice people to become paying subs after the free month ended 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Eric Fleischer said:


> How dare they ruin it!!!! Throw them out!!!! NOW!!!!


I specifically tried NOT to get thrown out tonight. I figured a Hornswoggle sign wasn't a big deal compared to what I could have done. Haha


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

rybacker said:


> that podcast was the best thing the network has ever done, i was so disappointed when stone cold said they have only 1 min left and i started laughing like hell when vince wanted to go on for longer
> *vince is a genius he knows what the people want*, honest i could have listen to them for so many more hours rather than watch the monday night war
> 
> they covered alot of key areas and hope austins podcast is a permanent deal


That's why the Network is tanking, right?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

First full RAW I've watched in a long time and realized again why, basically 3 hours of filler matches. I thought the segments of Cena/Rollins and Wyatt/Ambrose were terrible, along with the stupid laptop gimmick back. Horrible show and my last until probably the week before the Rumble.

Really enjoyed the Austin/Vince interview, I liked that Vince mentioned how bland and unambitious his current roster is and always nice to look back at the great periods of the industry. I've watched most of the MNW series but as expected it's mostly obsessive BS with anything Bischoff/Turner/WCW and laughable exaggeration of some incidents along with impact of events or performers. Other than that it's fine, not a lot of insight and most of the comments from anyone who wasn't actually involved sounded forced and scripted but the video summary was good and fun to watch. Better to watch on mute of course as that voiceover at the start of every episode...The voiceover...He forgot to mention how every single positive thing that happened there was because of "VINCE'S CREATION OF FORMER WWF STARS"... 

Every 5 fucking minutes :rock5 Comedy. 

I definitely need to hear more from Austin's podcast though.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

new day losing on their raw debut.... fpalm

this should be their slogan: New Day, Same Shit.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

My friends and I were half drunk at ringside, and it still wasn't very fun.. Highlights?

1. Natalya and her banging body.

2. The promise of Vince coming to the ring. (I guess he changed his mind)

3. Cena pointing to my sign and saying " Haha, not bad. I deserve it." (Push that new guy, Cena)

Overall, it was atrocious. I think I'll limit my spending to attending Wrestlemania from now on.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Usually on weeks where raw is awful or so so. Then the smackdowns
tend to be better. Its weird.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

The Podcast blew RAW out of the water. How come after every PPV that is GOOD, the following RAWS never keep up the pace and are garbage?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> The Podcast blew RAW out of the water. How come after every PPV that is GOOD, the following RAWS never keep up the pace and are garbage?


I have not a clue why.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Seth Rollins is improving tremendously on the stick, I think he heard that podcast from Cabana/Punk and was inspired by it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Come back and save us RKO

:JLCsad


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

> NOELLE FOLEY ON WWE TV! HOLY SHIT! 
> Kofi Kingston vs. Cody Rhodes for tag title shot in 2014? Hello from 2008.

Aand thats it. Nothing really happened this week.
Mizdow is fun, Nikki looks great and they still doing something with Rowan.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Horrible show struggled to stay awake. 

I thought the worst was over but noooooooo!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Not a great show tbh but DAT USO TAKEDOWN made the night. :banderas

So Cena will not be no.1 contender if he loses at TLC? Well Seth, it was nice knowing you. And you were doing so well, what a shame. Hopefully HHH interferes and costs Cena the match :trips5 and we can get a new contender for Bork. 

Not much else to say really since nothing happened and nothing really advanced storyline wise, well, that parts that I watched which admittedly wasn't a lot. Slammy's next week should be fun at least, they tend to put a bit more effort in so there's that.


----------



## rauchand (Apr 22, 2014)

Will the network have the SCSA/Vince podcast saved in the library so I can watch it today or was it a 1 time deal?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

After two hours I turned off. Why oh why do we get these stupid 6 man tag team matches every second week for main event? It was an under-avarage show in my eyes..


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

KingofKings1281 said:


> My friends and I were half drunk at ringside, and it still wasn't very fun.. Highlights?
> 
> 1. Natalya and her banging body.
> 
> ...


I lol'd when i saw that sign, hahahaha.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

has anybody gif'd uso's bitch slap


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> *This will be one boring raw.*


I was inclined to agree with you, since lasts weeks Raw was pretty bad. But this one was decent , It had its boring moments . but i thought it was pretty good I give it a Bplus .


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

First off all,I should thank you guys because this thread was more pure entertainement than that show that they called a wrestling show.

Where should I start with this garbage show?

Oh of course,that cringewortht initial segment...What was that? A fucking laptop,Michael Cole and Cena starting the show was so terrible,that neither Rollins couldn't save that segment. Cena continues to do same stupid facial expressions and that stupid lame ass jokes(I would have to drink 20 glasses of wine to laugh at them),but thats not all because the same duck face is awful in the mic,getting forced pops by mentioning the town ou their football team. Just pathetic.

The tag team turmoil was disapoiting. The state of the tag division: Dust Brothers, Usos, Mizdow,Rose and a fucking bunny,Cesaro and Kidd, New Day(honestly,I like them because they have good chemistry togheter,but their gimmick is just bad) and Los Matadores with a midget bull. Compare this teams to the teams in 2001. How 13 years changes everything. And The Samoan Cenas have won,how refreshing...

Loving the Ambrose vs Wyatt feud. It is definatly the most interesting feud in TLC PPV.

When the Bellas storyline will end?

Sick and tired of the man event being some tag team match.

I felt like these writters just don't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

I miss Randy and his bat shit craziness. He was on fire before he left and I'm guessing they tried to recreate the same momentum with Ryback and it failed


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> we can get a new contender for Bork.


Outta nowhere.....?

:cool2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, this was better than last week's show at least.

Just shows how spectacularly incompetent this company is. They need an off season between October and the Royal Rumble or something.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> has anybody gif'd uso's bitch slap


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone else saw the sign at the start of the show with: "Can someone check my Staph infection?" XD


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:heyman6

Dayum Miz you just got yo punk ass SCHOOLED bitch


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Any thoughts on the main event. I thought it was a great match.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

BarneyArmy said:


>


So much joy


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This supposed Ziggler vs Harper feud does nothing for me. It's a lose lose situation. Either Dolph loses or wins the title and is relegated from the spotlight to the hellhole known as the midcard. Granted that would still be better than where he was for a sizable portion of this year + the end of last's but eh. In some ways Ziggler losing may actually be the best out come for him, as long as he's protected and moves on to something better afterwards. Wishful thinking.

I guess I might just sit back and enjoy their feud for its potentially great match quality.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


I hope no one missed that fat kid with the yellow shirt after that Uso b*tch-slapped Miz. When he told Miz to stay away from his wife, the fat kid was like "Oh **** just got real". :lol






cavs25 said:


> Vince confirmed that he made the decision to end the streak


Didn't hear the podcast but just saw this post. 


Well damn. There goes my theory of Taker making the call himself. :faint:


So everyone can now APOLOGIZE to the Undertaker(thinking it was his call) and direct their ire at Vince. :evil :evil :evil


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> Renee is so goddamn beautiful.


She's a 6 at best.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Big show is a damn good heel, shame it will only last another 2 weeks before he's smiling and slapping hands on the way to the ring.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I'll mark out when he signs with UFC and I don't have to see his worthless ass again. He's only proven he has no damn love for this business and when he no shows all the time, then it's just a giant fuck you to the fans that love wrestling. Brock can fuck himself.


:lel


----------

